# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  John stape hides a deadly secret from his friends and family

## Perdita

EX-CON John Stape hides a deadly secret from his friends and family.

The sinister teacher conceals the body of his friend Colin Fishwick in the wreckage of Underworld.


Stape (Graeme Hawley, 36) stole Fishwickâs identity so he could continue working as a teacher after his release from jail.


But Stape goes into meltdown when Fishwick unexpectedly returns from Canada.


And we can exclusively reveal that Fishwick will end up dead after the two men clash.


Desperate to buy himself some time, Stape hides the body in the factory, which is being reconstructed after it exploded during the siege.


Builders at the site pour concrete over the exact spot where heâs hidden Fishwickâs body, burying it forever.


But Stape is still not quite in the clear. The problem is his friend Charlotte Hoyle is also involved in Fishwickâs death.


Stape tells her: âTheyâve gone and buried Colin for us. Heâs now underneath a solid cement floor thatâs going to be here longer than we are.â


But Charlotte (Becky Hindley) is not so sure and argues that someone is going to miss him.


She tells Stape: âHe was my friend. Iâm not happy that heâs just lying there under tons of cement.


âThe truthâs bound to come out. His family are bound to ask questions.â


John tries to reassure her, saying: âBut thatâs just it, we donât have to do anything. The only thing we have to do is nothing!â


But factory boss Carla Connor (Alison King, 37) spots him on site minutes after the concrete is spread over the body. ITâS the moment of truth for Gail McIntyre (Helen Worth, 59) as she finds out whether sheâs going down for murdering her husband.


Corrie have filmed two endings in a bid to keep the outcome a secret.

But will it be tears or cheers for Gail?


Daily Star

----------

crystalsea (03-06-2010), LalaGaga (03-06-2010), lizann (04-06-2010), tammyy2j (03-06-2010)

----------


## crystalsea

oh dear this is bound to end in tears, poor Fizz she is going to wish she never encouraged him or married him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another killer on the cobbles how original

----------


## Siobhan

I wonder sometimes what the hell goes on in writer heads... they all must sit around with a list of "exciting, explosive" storylines.. Murder, affair, teen pregnancy, murder, affair teen pregnancy oh and a gay storyline for fun...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The storylines are getting like EE just regugarate them every few years. Come on Corrie you can do better than that.

----------


## alan45

FFS what a load of codswallop. Corrie can do better than this. Another death is something they really need NOT!!!!

----------


## moonstorm

Corrie seems to be getting so far fetched at the moment.

----------


## walsh2509

utter nonsense , lets see Fishwick's family - Colin is due back today from holiday. Does not turn up, family get on the phone and call the airline, yes he was on the flight, so where is he. Next day still no Colin, call the school to see if they know where he is, yes he's in the classroom just now .. funny why did he not come home first. End of school day , Colin still does not show. Next day, go round to school - my son here , yes he's in the classroom. Walk round to class room , that's not my son, he's not Colin Fishwick. 

 Caught done and dusted within a day !

----------


## Perdita

His family know that Colin is no longer working as a teacher, so they will not look for him in the school. The airline will not tell the family whether he was on the flight or not, because of data protection. Guess the police could get that information though.

----------


## alan45

*Glad to see that the source of this scoop is the Daily Star. Hopefully it will be like most of their stories. TOTAL CRAP*

Coronation Street's John Stape is to conceal the body of his former friend Colin Fishwick in a forthcoming plotline, a report has claimed.

The sinister storyline is thought to begin when Colin returns from Canada unexpectedly, throwing John's world into chaos because he has stolen his old acquaintance's identity to continue working as a teacher following his stint in jail.

According to the Daily Star, Colin ends up dead after clashing with John, prompting the ex-convict to hide his corpse in Underworld, where renovation work is being carried out in the aftermath of Tony Gordon's siege explosion.

Builders working at the factory go on to pour concrete over the spot where Colin is buried, leaving John - played by 36-year-old Graeme Hawley - to think he is in the clear.

However, John's friend Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley) is also involved in Colin's death and panics over the situation, claiming that the truth is "bound to come out".

Meanwhile, another possible stumbling block for the teacher comes when factory boss Carla Connor (Alison King) spots him on the building site shortly after the concrete is spread.

----------


## lizann

What a great and original storyline NOT!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has teased his characters continuing identity-theft plot.

Viewers will see John Stape's lies begin to unravel when he is accused of cheating by an angry husband.

"John hasn't been cheating but Colin Fishwick, whose identity John is using, has - and the husband thinks John is Colin," Hawley told What's On TV.

"Luckily he's not home, but Ches (Sam Aston) is and John and Fiz have to tell him everything in order to explain."

Things go from bad to worse for John when he finds out that Colin is returning and he is forced to admit what he has been up to.

"[Colin]'s shocked and says he'll have to go away and think about things. But he promises John he won't go to the police."

Speaking about upcoming scenes, Hawley revealed that the husband returns looking for him.

"He finds John - who he thinks is Colin and punches him. Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) sees it and demands to know if John's cheating. He tells her it's a mix-up," he said. "Charlotte (Becky Hindley) gets ideas though. She's loving the excitement and starts blackmailing John for his body or she goes to the police.

"John has ten balls up in the air so one or two are bound to drop," he adds.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2010), lizann (16-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

So this Charlotte one is cheating the with real Colin is it?

----------


## Perdita

No, the real Colin cheated with somebody else's wife, I think Charlotte is single

----------


## alan45

> So this Charlotte one is cheating the with real Colin is it?


The real Colin is cheating with the wife of the guy who spoke to Chesney on Wednesday night

----------


## LalaGaga

> No, the real Colin cheated with somebody else's wife, I think Charlotte is single


No Ben is the husband of Charlotte.

----------

Perdita (18-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has vowed to keep defending his character John Stape, despite the troubled teacher's dark new storyline.

Next week, fans of the ITV1 soap will see John become involved in a confrontation with friend-turned-foe Colin Fishwick, which will ultimately see Colin end up dead. The heated scenes play out after Colin attempts to blackmail John over his identity fraud.

However, speaking in an interview with DS, Hawley hinted that the circumstances surrounding Colin's demise will still make it possible for him to continue supporting John.

Asked whether he will now find it more difficult to defend his alter ego, the actor replied: "I might do, but I'm still going to keep trying though! The more I can defend him, the longer I can stay in a job with him! You'll see when events start playing themselves out over the next week or so, it's still in that grey area and you go, 'Well that's kind of not his fault'.

"It'll be really interesting to see what the public's reaction is to him after these things happen because you normally get a bit of a split - some people go, 'Oh, he's a bad lad' and the other half of people go, 'I'm feeling sorry for him again'. But I will defend him to the death! I have to keep trying to defend him. 

"From an actor's point of view, it's very difficult to play a character if you don't like them. I have found a way of liking John. I'd probably be a really good person to be his solicitor when he finally gets caught! I think I'd make the best case for him for why he does the things he does!"

Hawley has previously claimed that John has "lots of good intentions" despite his "bad decisions".

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

John will sleep with Charlotte as she blackmails him for his "lovely" body - its writes itself 

^ This is only me guessing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

John Stape's identity theft storyline takes a sinister turn in Coronation Street next week after the real Colin Fishwick discovers the truth about his lies and deceit. Colin immediately demands his identity back, before later asking for a cash payment in return for not reporting John's crime to the police. With Charlotte's help, John tries to scramble some money together - however, when it becomes clear that he won't be able to hand over as much as Colin hopes, a heated struggle breaks out which ultimately sees Colin end up dead. We recently caught up with John's portrayer Graeme Hawley to discuss the shock twist and what the troubled teacher will do next.

At the start of the week, John's facing his worst nightmare as Colin Fishwick finally discovers the truth. How does John react?
"I think he's at the stage now where he really feels like everything's collapsing around him and he's running out of options. Colin makes demands for money and, as far as John's concerned, there's no way he can get that kind of money together, so I think he's starting to be convinced that he's going to go to prison - that Colin's going to go to the police, he'll go to prison and that'll be it. 

"He starts to become really morose about the idea of going to prison because he knows that'll be it for him, because he barely got through it last time. He's convinced that Fiz will leave him if he goes to prison and thinks that he just won't make it through, basically. After it all being very genial to begin with, it's all becoming very nasty now and Colin Fishwick is showing his true colours as well - he turns into quite a nasty person, he becomes very unreasonable and demanding."

There's a real sense that things have gone too far now - does John never consider cutting his losses and coming clean?
"I think the main thing for him is that he desperately doesn't want to go to back to prison, so while there's still any kind of chance whatsoever that he can avoid that, then he's kind of exploring any option to make that possible. He honestly believes that if he goes back to prison for any period of time, then that's it - his life's over. He's just trying to explore any opportunity he can - that's why he doesn't come clean. He knows that if he comes clean, he's still going to go to jail - it may not be for as long a period of time, but it would definitely happen."

The week builds up to a big confrontation between John, Charlotte and Colin which sees Colin end up dead. Can you tell us about what takes place?
"What I can say is that there's a struggle. I can't say who the struggle's between, but there is a struggle which takes place which may or may not contribute to his death. The confrontation comes about because Colin comes round at an appointed time and says, 'Right, I want the money'. It becomes obvious that John hasn't got as much money as Colin wants him to have, so therefore he's going to ring the police. Then it all gets blown out of proportion and he ends up dead."

What do John and Charlotte do next?
"Chaos lets loose because they've got various options open to them. At that point, they can ring the police and try to explain the situation - but clearly, as soon as the police become involved in any single way whatsoever, they're going to find out what's gone on with the stolen identity. So do they try to get rid of the body, do they try to phone someone else? All these things are racing through their minds of what they're going to do. One of them deals with it well and the other isn't dealing with it well and is losing the plot a bit, so all hell lets loose from that moment on."

What was it like to film the scenes?
"It was fantastic stuff to film and we're very excited about seeing it, and I know that everyone at Corrie is really pleased with it and very excited about it going out, because they should be some really fantastic episodes."

How did you feel when you were first told about the storyline?
"I was really, really excited because, as an actor, this is the kind of thing that you wait your whole career for. It's a fantastic opportunity for me - you get to play out a huge storyline, a really exciting storyline, in front of millions of people on television. It's always that double-edged sword in terms of a soap - some characters kind of fly under the radar and can be very nice and very genial and you can end up staying in the programme for years and years. But ultimately, with a character like John Stape, you know that at some point there's probably going to have to be a demise to him. But along the way, it can be fantastically exciting."

You often try to defend John in interviews - will you find it more difficult to defend him following Colin's death?
"I might do, but I'm still going to keep trying though! The more I can defend him, the longer I can stay in a job with him! You'll see when events start playing themselves out over the next week or so, it's still in that grey area and you go, 'Well that's kind of not his fault'. 

"It'll be really interesting to see what the public's reaction is to him after these things happen because you normally get a bit of a split - some people go, 'Oh, he's a bad lad' and the other half of people go, 'I'm feeling sorry for him again'. But I will defend him to the death! I have to keep trying to defend him. From an actor's point of view, it's very difficult to play a character if you don't like them. I have found a way of liking John. I'd probably be a really good person to be his solicitor when he finally gets caught! I think I'd make the best case for him for why he does the things he does!"


ITV
I recently had a chat with Coronation Street's Graeme Hawley to discuss the dark new twist in John Stape's identity theft storyline.

Click here to read the main part of the interview, which sees Graeme tell all about the shock death of Colin Fishwick.

If you've already seen the main chat, read on for bonus bits, including Graeme's thoughts on John's future, Corrie's new boss Phil Collinson and the show's 50th anniversary.

Will we see John completely cross over to the dark side now?
"I think John Stape's never more than a few streets away from the dark side really! He permanently lives around the corner from it. It's possible, but what the producers and the writers keep saying, and what I very much feel about him as well, is that this guy is seemingly a good person at the heart of it all, but just keeps making these wrong decisions. 

"They keep using the reference of Tom Ripley from The Talented Mr Ripley - this guy who's not an evil person, who's not this cloak and dagger villain, but is this person who's slightly amoral and a bit charming with it. It seems like things keep happening to him and it makes it more interesting then, I think - if it's not easy for the public to say, 'Oh well, he's just evil', then we've got to find another way of looking at it. I think then you can have really dark things happen around this person. The possibilities become immense - you can just keep going with stuff like that."

What's the atmosphere like at Corrie now that Phil Collinson is in charge?
"It's brilliant really, to be honest. Everybody's really excited and he's been absolutely fantastic. He obviously comes with a big pedigree - everybody knows how successful Doctor Who was and Born and Bred as well - he produced that before Doctor Who - and he was head of drama at the BBC. He comes with a big reputation and a lot of people very much knew of him before he came in and got the job, so there's an excitement involved in that. 

"Also he's been great since he got here. I've obviously had quite a lot of chats with him because this storyline was always going to kick off, and I think he's really interested in the storyline and very excited about it. Myself and Jennie McAlpine have had a lot of contact with him and he's been around a lot - he's turned up at several of the night shoots that we've been doing. When we were doing the whole Colin Fishwick thing, a couple of times he turned up to say hello and see how things were going."


And are you excited about the 50th anniversary?
"We're going to start filming it really soon and everyone's incredibly excited about it. It's an amazing TV moment and I think, as we get nearer to the anniversary, people will begin to understand what a huge thing it is. I've been saying to people and I honestly believe it, I think this may be an absolute one-off. I don't think this will ever happen again. Because of the way the TV industry is these days, it's very unlikely another show will ever make it to 50 years. 

"It's going to be a unique situation, not only in British television but world television history. We're all incredibly excited about that and it's an amazing privilege for us to be involved in that, and I know that Phil Collinson feels it's an incredible privilege for him to be the boss of a show like that when it goes into the 50th anniversary. There's a real buzz about work at the moment. It's going to be brilliant for Corrie fans - they've got so much exciting stuff going on. It's going to be a Coronation Street fan's dream, that period of time."

Phil said in an interview with us recently that the team are considering whether to do a live episode for the 50th - is that something you'd like to be involved in if one goes ahead?
"If it was going to happen, I'd certainly do it. I think I'd have to put myself forward because I'm one of the ones in the cast who's done a lot of theatre. I think there's some debate as to whether it will happen or not. If it happens, I'll be there doing my bit, but I wouldn't necessarily be certain that it will."

Is it true that the cast don't know who'll be killed off in the upcoming tram disaster?
"That's certainly true. Nobody's sure what's going to happen in that sense at the moment. We knew that something was going to happen and we knew very, very shortly before the public that it was going to be the tram incident. As regards specifically who's going to get hurt and who's going to die, none of us have any clue whatsoever."

Maybe John could become an unlikely hero and pull people from the wreckage…
"[Laughs] Well that would be nice! I think you're on to a good thing! If you could possibly get hold of one of the writers and tell them that, that might save my reputation a bit. I have a feeling that he's more likely to be the person who causes it! He'll probably accidentally leave a rock on the track or something!"

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

THIS is the dramatic moment when John Stape kills his pal and uses a wheelie bin to dispose of his body. 

The teacher stole Colin Fishwickâs identity to continue working at a school. But when Colin returns to Weatherfield and threatens to rumble the ex-con, John (Graeme Hawley, 34) is forced to take matters into his own hands. 

With the help of pal Charlotte, he loads the body into the bin and hides it in the factory. 




EX-Corrie star Charles Lawson, 50, who played Jim McDonald, has landed the role of narrator in Corrie: The Play which opens in Salford on August 12.

----------


## alan45

> THIS is the dramatic moment when John Stape kills his pal and uses a wheelie bin to dispose of his body. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see no dramatic moment. :Searchme:  :Searchme: 

Maybe this is what you meant

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

FUMING Fiz Stape storms off on holiday alone still believing her husband John is having an affair.

John has been spending much of his spare time with colleague Charlotte â making up a string of excuses to get away from his worried wife. 

But she doesnât know they are desperately trying to cover up the death of Colin Fishwick, the man whose identity John stole in a bid to find work as a teacher. 

Viewers will see Fiz storm round to confront panicky Charlotte about their relationship, still convinced the pair are enjoying a romance behind her back. 

And, as the days go on, Fiz still remains insecure and suspicious. 

So she packs her bags and storms out of Weatherfield to have a holiday on her own. 




An insider said: âFizâs emotions are all over the place. She confronts Charlotte who is clearly hiding something although she denies having an affair with John. 




âShe tells Fiz that the secrecy is all about Colin but doesnât go into details. 




âJohn is terrified about telling her the truth about Colin and also terrified about losing his wife. 

âThings are really coming to a head and it wonât be long until all the lies and deceit unravel. In the end Fiz decides the best thing to do is just go on holiday alone. 

âJohn is absolutely gutted when Fiz leaves but he feels there isnât a lot he can do. 

âHe is getting increasingly desperate and heâs really going out of control. In his own mind heâs doing it all for Fiz but now heâs in danger of losing her.â 


You can catch Fizâs dramatic departure next Monday, 9th August,  at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

David Crellin has confessed that he was disappointed to find out his Coronation Street character was being killed off.

Crellin recently appeared as Colin Fishwick, whose identity was stolen by John Stape (Graeme Hawley).

Viewers saw Colin die during a confrontation with John and Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley) as he demanded money from the teacher.

"It was disappointing, and quite a shock, to learn that the character was being killed off after just seven episodes," Crellin told The Star. 

"It was a role I secured right at the last minute. Originally they cast someone else but he wasn't bad enough so they called me."

Crellin, who also appeared as Billy Hopwood in Emmerdale, said that he had enjoyed the short stint.

"I enjoyed playing Fishwick - at least there was some good in him. I normally get the part of the totally bad guy," he said.

"I'm not sure why. Maybe it's because I'm good at shouting and playing people who are, shall we say, unsympathetic."

Colin's body has now been buried under the floor of Underworld and Crellin insisted that he does not know what will happen next. 

"I can't see Fishwick chiselling through the concrete and crawling off to some corner of Weatherfield," he teased.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> "I can't see Fishwick chiselling through the concrete and crawling off to some corner of Weatherfield," he teased.


If only he had been in Eastenders instead of Coronation Street.....

----------

alan45 (06-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:   parkerman   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Jennie McAlpine has admitted that Fiz and John Stape could remain together in Coronation Street.

Fiz is still unaware that husband John (Graeme Hawley) has buried the body of Colin Fishwick - whose identity he stole - under the new concrete floor in the Underworld factory. 

McAlpine however thinks that the couple could survive their latest drama.

"The odds are against them, that's for sure, but strange things happen, especially in soapland - look at Ken and Deirdre!" she told the TV Times.

The actress admitted that Fiz, who is set to return from holiday with surprise news for John, could soon be visiting the troubled schoolteacher behind bars again.

"I'm sure we'll be using that Weatherfield Prison visitors' room set soon," she teased.

"I hope they've not taken it down after Gail's stint there, because we might have to put it up again!"

----------


## alan45

John and Fiz make up following her return from Majorca with an extra passenger



In order to prove to Fiz that he has turned over a new leaf he gets a job in the bookies



as a replacement for Dreary who is in bother following Lewis' fraud

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

SEX-mad Corrie teacher Charlotte Hoyle will be killed off at Christmas after stalking HERSELF. 
She goes bonkers when John Stape rejects her after they bury Colin Fishwick. 

The RE Miss, played by Becky Hindley, begins to send herself barmy letters and tells tall tales of stalkers and phone calls. 

A source said: "Charlotte will make life very difficult for John. 

"Mentally she's started to unravel. John wants nothing to do with her because he is scared his wife will leave him if she knows they're in touch, but he has to stop her from going to the police." 

Charlotte was last seen making a clumsy and unwanted pass at John (Graeme Hawley) after they disposed of Colin's body. 

Her teaching pal dropped dead when the conniving pair stole his ID, which John needed to beat the classroom ban he received for having an affair with pupil Rosie Webster. 

The source added: "The scenes where Charlotte starts losing her grip will be really exciting. 

"Bosses are still deciding on how to kill her off, but the smart money's on her getting crushed in the tram crash." 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...g-herself.html

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION street's biggest ever bloodbath could include a murder.

Dodgy teacher John Stape, the latest killer on the street, may use the December tram crash to dump the body of blackmailer Charlotte Hoyle. 

Stape, played by Graeme Hawley, 36, is already in trouble after the death of pal Colin Fishwick, whose identity he stole so he could carry on working in schools. 

Fishwick collapsed during a heated row. 

Both Stape and Charlotte, played by Becky Hindley, 36, watched him die, then used a wheelie bin to dispose of the body. But in the coming weeks Charlotte will blackmail John. 

Scriptwriters are looking at a series of shocking scenes that will see him murder Charlotte. 

Stape would use the tram disaster to dump her body in the carnage. 

A Corrie source said: âThere is so much secrecy surrounding the tram crash and who dies in it that some of the actors are really jittery about what happens. 

âThere are all kinds of rumours flying about but the Stape murder plot has got people really talking. 

âIt would be a brilliant piece of writing and would make fantastic TV, a terrific twist among all the carnage of the tram crash, with the question on everyoneâs lips: âWill Stape get away with it?â 

âItâs a brilliant plan to bring in record ratings.â 

Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (21-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> CORONATION street's biggest ever bloodbath could include a murder.
> 
> 
> âThere are all kinds of rumours flying about but the Stape murder plot has got people really talking. 
> 
> âIt would be a brilliant piece of writing and would make fantastic TV, a terrific twist among all the carnage of the tram crash, with the question on everyoneâs lips: âWill Stape get away with it?â 
> 
> âItâs a brilliant plan to bring in record ratings.â 
> 
> Daily Star


Brilliant my ar$e. Thats all we need in Corrie. Another bloody murder   :Thumbsdown:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> Brilliant my ar$e. Thats all we need in Corrie. Another bloody murder


It seems while they are killing people up north, they are bring them back down south...

----------


## alan45

She may have sipped the last of her summer wine, but Jean Fergusson's career is still blooming.

The actress, known for playing tart with a heart Marina in the sitcom, has been cast in another long-running show - Coronation Street.

She will play Dorothy Hoyle, the mum of bonkers Charlotte (Becky Hindley).

Jean began filming this week and will star in six episodes, which see Dorothy under the mistaken impression that her daughter is set to marry John Stape (Graeme Hawley).

Dorothy may be set for some heartache too. If reports are true, her barmy daughter will be killed off later this year. Eek.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has insisted that he does not know whether John Stape will become a murderer in a shock new storyline.

Last month, it was reported that a surprise plot twist for the soap's 50th anniversary would see the actor's character kill Charlotte Hoyle, before hiding her body in the wreckage of the forthcoming tram crash.

However, speaking to Inside Soap about the rumour, Hawley commented: "Charlotte's certainly not gone away. But I don't see John as a murderer. He's not Tony Gordon, so I don't know if actual murder is in his remit!

"The genuine truth is that I don't know. They want to make sure everything that happens in the 50th anniversary episode is a surprise, so don't believe everything you read. There's a sea full of red herrings out there."

Earlier this year, John and Charlotte teamed up to hide the body of Colin Fishwick after he died during a confrontation with the pair.

As well as the tram crash, Coronation Street's 50th anniversary will feature a live episode.

----------


## Perdita

Graeme Hawley fears he'll be given the boot from 'Coronation Street' if his character's lies are exposed. 

The actor - who plays ex-convict John Stape - worries he could end up out of work and on the dole unless his alter-ego is able to keep his stolen identity secret.

John took on the identity of Colin Fishwick to help him get a job following his release from prison, and Graeme is fearful the truth is about to come out.

He told Inside Soap magazine: "I love being in 'Corrie' - it's fantastic. I'm not necessarily looking forward to the truth about Colin coming out, because I'll probably end up on the dole again! But it's a double-edged sword - when the end comes, it's going to be so much fun to do. Some people go through their whole careers and never get to play out a story like this."

Graeme is also thankful to the soap for helping him meet his actress wife Elianne Byrne, and them having their daughter Audrey together.

He added: "Elianne and I have a lot to be grateful for. We wouldn't have got married, moved house of had Audrey if it hadn't been for John."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know tonights second episode when Ches and Katie were in the living room and Fizz was upastairs when the phone went.  John said he couldn't meet who was on the phone.  Do you think this is him starting to see Charlotte again.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## parkerman

> You know tonights second episode when Ches and Katie were in the living room and Fizz was upastairs when the phone went.  John said he couldn't meet who was on the phone.  Do you think this is him starting to see Charlotte again.


Why would he have called her Brian?

----------


## Dazzle

> You know tonights second episode when Ches and Katie were in the living room and Fizz was upastairs when the phone went.  John said he couldn't meet who was on the phone.  Do you think this is him starting to see Charlotte again.


Yes, he did call him Brian.  It's a work colleague of "Colin Fishwick", I believe.  We haven't seen the last of Charlotte, though.

----------


## Perdita

For all the deadly drama of John Stape's calamitous double life as Colin Fishwick, it turns into the funniest story of the week when former teaching colleague Brian comes in search of him, only to find romance with Julie.

This is comedy gold as John and Fiz try to split up the amorous couple, even making sure his wife Margaret walks in on them at an intimate dinner.

"Julie, love," Margaret sneers nastily, "book yourself an eye test and a course of self-esteem lessons." Ouch!

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Why would he have called her Brian?


Sorry I didn't hear him say Brian. I just noticed he was acting cagey when Fizz came down the stairs.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jennie McAlpine has praised her co-star Graeme Hawley for his work on their current storyline. 

McAlpine (Fizz) told Digital Spy that Hawley, who plays her on-screen husband John Stape, had worked extra hard on the stolen identity plot. 

She confirmed that they had recently begun shooting scenes which will show the "beginning of his downfall". 

"It's been great," she said. "Obviously Graeme is really brilliant at it and he is working three times as hard as me!"

On whether or not the couple can survive the outcome of the plot, McAlpine said that she is unsure.

"I don't know!" she said. "It's such a massive secret, although the worst thing I think for Fizz, rather than the act, will be the deceit, betrayal and the fact that he didn't tell her.

"I know he couldn't have told her but being lied to is going to be as bad as knowing what he has done really."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has admitted that she is not looking forward to the day when her screen husband John Stape finally gets his comeuppance.

The actress's character Fiz is currently unaware of the fact that John (Graeme Hawley) is hiding a sinister secret, having hid Colin Fishwick's body at Underworld in a surprise summer storyline.

Colin passed away back in July during a heated showdown with John and Charlotte Hoyle at the Stape household - prompting the pair to take desperate measures to cover up the shocking incident.

Asked by RTE whether it is time for John to get what he deserves, McAlpine replied: "Yes, but in a way I don't want him to get his comeuppance because I absolutely adore working with Graeme Hawley. You don't always get the chance to be on the same wavelength with people you are working with, but we are lucky enough to have that. It's so lovely. 

"Obviously, he is a different person in real life, but for the viewer, he just has to get what he deserves, doesn't he? I mean, nobody can lie to his wife, his friends, his co-workers and even to himself as much as he has done and get away with it. Poor Fiz!"

Meanwhile, on whether Corrie fans seem willing to forgive John, McAlpine commented: "I don't think so - I think they are on Fiz's side. I'm always winding Graeme up every time John tells another lie or does something horrible by saying, 'Oh that's another black mark against you - another reason for the viewers to hate you!'"

In next week's episodes, viewers will see John face a new crisis when some strange events at Underworld seem to indicate that somebody knows the truth about Colin's fate.

----------


## Perdita

John Stape's dark Coronation Street storyline will continue playing out on screen for "a long time yet", it has been confirmed.

The former schoolteacher is currently hiding a shocking secret after concealing Colin Fishwick's body at Underworld back in July. He did so after Colin passed away during a heated confrontation at the Stape household.

Speaking to Inside Soap about the character's future, Corrie's series producer Phil Collinson explained: "John hasn't killed - yet. He just wants to have a quiet life in the Street with his wife and baby. Someone up there isn't going to let that happen, though!

"There's still a lot to play out with this storyline, so John isn't going anywhere for a long time yet. Part of the challenge for us is how long we can keep John, and how dark we can make him."

Last month, it was rumoured that John may commit murder for the first time before the year is over. Reports suggested that the schemer would kill Charlotte Hoyle after she begins blackmailing him over Colin's death.

Graeme Hawley, who plays John, recently insisted that he was unsure of whether the speculation was true.

----------


## parkerman

I have to admit that although I thought this was quite a good story to start with I am getting a tad fed up with it and if it is going to last for 'a long time yet' I think I can see myself getting more than a tad fed up!

----------

alan45 (21-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> John Stape's dark Coronation Street storyline will continue playing out on screen for "a long time yet", it has been confirmed.
> 
> The former schoolteacher is currently hiding a shocking secret after concealing Colin Fishwick's body at Underworld back in July. He did so after Colin passed away during a heated confrontation at the Stape household.
> 
> Speaking to Inside Soap about the character's future, Corrie's series producer Phil Collinson explained: "John hasn't killed - yet. He just wants to have a quiet life in the Street with his wife and baby. Someone up there isn't going to let that happen, though!
> 
> "There's still a lot to play out with this storyline, so John isn't going anywhere for a long time yet. Part of the challenge for us is how long we can keep John, and how dark we can make him."
> 
> Last month, it was rumoured that John may commit murder for the first time before the year is over. Reports suggested that the schemer would kill Charlotte Hoyle after she begins blackmailing him over Colin's death.
> ...


So he dont die in tram crash  :Sad:  pity

----------


## alan45

> I have to admit that although I thought this was quite a good story to start with I am getting a tad fed up with it and if it is going to last for 'a long time yet' I think I can see myself getting more than a tad fed up!


 I agree with you. How can they possibly keep him on. Ok he didnt murder Colin but he is guilty of a few crimes. If as rumoured he goes on to Kill Charlotte then he has to go. They got round the Rawsie kidnapping story well but I cannot see how they can cover up two deaths. The story is getting boring and farcical as it goes on.

----------


## Perdita

ITVJennie McAlpine has admitted that she enjoys teasing her Coronation Street co-star Graeme Hawley about the public's reaction to his plots.

The actress, who plays Fiz Stape, told RTÃ Ten that she believes viewers are on her character's side and want to see her on-screen husband John get his comeuppance.

"I think [the public] are on Fiz's side," she said. "I'm always winding Graeme up every time John tells another lie or does something horrible by saying, 'Oh that's another black mark against you - another reason for the viewers to hate you!'.

"And now that Fiz is pregnant - well he is messing with the wrong girl. But if you think about everything he has done with Rosie, the kidnapping, being sent to prison, assuming Colin's identity - he's always been caught, but has managed to come back. It's like nothing can knock him down."

McAlpine confessed that although John should be caught out, she does not want it to happen soon.

"Yes, but in a way I don't want him to get his comeuppance because I absolutely adore working with Graeme Hawley," she said.

"You don't always get the chance to be on the same wavelength with people you are working with but we are lucky enough to have that. It's so lovely. Obviously, he is a different person in real life, but for the viewer, he just has to get what he deserves, doesn't he?"

She added: "I mean, nobody can lie to his wife, his friends, his co-workers and even to himself as much as has done and get away with it. Poor Fiz!"

Speaking to Digital Spy recently, McAlpine praised Hawley for his hard work during the storyline.

----------


## alan45

Becky Hindley has revealed that she thinks her Coronation Street character Charlotte Hoyle could have a brilliant friendship with motorhome dweller Mary Taylor.

Corrie fans have recently seen Charlotte develop an unsettling obsession with former colleague John Stape, after the pair became embroiled in the death of Colin, the man whose identity John stole in order to teach.

Meanwhile, magazine competition fan Mary, portrayed by actress Patti Clare, has displayed a magnetic attraction to local shop gossip Norris Cole.

Hindley told Inside Soap that she thinks the two women would get along in light of their stalking tendencies.

She said: "Someone mentioned the idea to me the other day and I agree that Charlotte and Mary should be friends.

"There's some mileage in it. Mary could have an accomplice in that camper van of hers - it would be brilliant!"

Commenting on what viewers can expect from Charlotte in the coming weeks, Hindley said: "Charlotte won't let John go now she has him in her grip.

"She loves danger, she feeds off it and I think that John does too."

----------


## alan45

Former One Foot In The Grave star Doreen Mantle has been cast as Colin Fishwick's mother in Coronation Street.

The actress, best known for her role as Jean Warboys in the classic sitcom, has already started filming with the ITV1 soap and will appear on screen within the next few weeks.

In an episode which aired earlier this month, viewers discovered that Colin's mum Joy was desperate to get in contact with her son after not hearing from him for weeks.

Unbeknown to Joy, Colin died during a heated confrontation with John Stape (Graeme Hawley) back in the summer. The shock storyline subsequently saw John hide the teacher's body at Underworld, where it currently lies beneath some freshly-laid concrete.

Mantle's casting was announced on the ITV show's official site. Further details of her storyline are currently unknown, but it looks likely that she will delve further into the mystery surrounding her son's disappearance.

Last month, Corrie bosses announced that ex-Last Of The Summer Wine actress Jean Fergusson is to appear in the drama for a six-episode guest stint. She will play the mother of John's reluctant co-conspirator Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley).

----------


## alan45

Becky Hindley has revealed that she is thrilled with her role as unhinged Charlotte Hoyle in Coronation Street.

The actress made her first appearance in the ITV1 soap back in April and her alter ego is currently at the centre of the show's ongoing John Stape storyline.

Speaking to Inside Soap about life at Corrie, Hindley explained: "We're always having fun on set. Charlotte is such a psycho bunny boiler. I read the scripts and think, 'Oh my God, I can't believe she's going to do that!'

"It's a funny plot, so you really do have to have a giggle about it all. Everyone loves working on this storyline right now - we have a very happy ship."

Discussing the public's reaction to Charlotte, she added: "I was called a 'psycho bitch' by a load of Blackburn Rovers fans on a train. But they were very lovely to me when we got chatting.

"Lots of viewers have come up to me and said that they love Charlotte and this storyline, so it's been really positive. It's a gift of an acting role for me!"

Charlotte helped John (Graeme Hawley) to cover up Colin Fishwick's death earlier this year after the teacher passed away during a heated confrontation with the pair.

----------


## Perdita

TWISTED John Stape weeps at the funeral of his former pal Charlotte Hoyle - but are they just crocodile tears?
The ex-teacher, played by Graeme Hawley, hugs her parents as they bury Charlotte (Becky Hindley) after the tram crash in scenes to air next month.

Sex-mad Charlotte's mum and dad - played by Jean Fergusson and John Woodvine - think she was killed in the smash.

But Corrie bosses are refusing to say how she died. One possibility is that John will bump her off and hide her body in the crash wreckage.
Charlotte blackmailed John over his role in Colin Fishwick's death - and he wants nothing more than to get her out of his life for good.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz140QUojVw

----------


## parkerman

It's a good job that who dies in the tram crash and who doesn't is all being kept under wraps.....  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> It's a good job that who dies in the tram crash and who doesn't is all being kept under wraps.....


Yes ITV are really keeping this a big secret



NOT!!!!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i don't know if this has been covered in the spoliers, but is it Charlotte who's sending the flowers and letters? If not, I have a theory it's Colin Fishwick and he's not dead, mwhahaha!

----------


## Perdita

> i don't know if this has been covered in the spoliers, but is it Charlotte who's sending the flowers and letters? If not, I have a theory it's Colin Fishwick and he's not dead, mwhahaha!


Colin is dead allright, no doubt about that  lol

----------


## parkerman

> Colin is dead allright, no doubt about that  lol


So was Dirty Den not to mention Bobby Ewing!

----------


## Perdita

Oh please, not another long dream  :EEK!:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> i don't know if this has been covered in the spoliers, but is it Charlotte who's sending the flowers and letters? If not, I have a theory it's Colin Fishwick and he's not dead, mwhahaha!


I have a feeling that Owen knows something about the body in the carpet.

----------


## alan45

> So was Dirty Den not to mention Bobby Ewing!


Ah but this is Corrie not Deadenders or Dallas

----------


## alan45

Charlotte (Becky Hindley) is smashed over the head with a hammer by John Stape (Graeme Hawley) and dies later of her injuries.
He is desperate to stop her revealing that he buried Colin Fishwick's body in the Underworld knicker factory.
The carnage hits screens in the second week of December. Fiz goes into labour early, giving birth to premature baby Hope, who doctors give a 50/50 chance of survival.
While Fiz is praying for the youngster, twisted John sneaks off to try to unplug hammer victim Charlotte's life support machine.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I have a feeling that Owen knows something about the body in the carpet.


ooh interesting. he is the nasty type who would torment them about it rather than go to the police too.

----------


## alan45

Becky Hindley has admitted that she was stunned when she discovered that her Coronation Street character Charlotte Hoyle had been secretly tormenting John Stape.

Last Friday, it was revealed to viewers that Charlotte is the person responsible for the threatening letters and silent phone calls which have left John spooked in recent weeks.

However, speaking to Corrie's official website, Hindley confessed that she was unaware of what was in store until she read the script for the reveal episode.

The actress commented: "Now that the stalker's been revealed, I personally may have been a bit thick - but I had no idea that it was Charlotte!

"You only find out what happens to your character when your script arrives on your doorstep, so it was quite a surprise but brilliant!"

She added: "John has no idea that Charlotte's the stalker, so she's going to make that go on and on and on and on and on and on - as long as she possibly can! She has so much more up her sleeve - it's absolutely brilliant!"

Charlotte and John (Graeme Hawley) have become confidantes on screen following their involvement in the death of Colin Fishwick and the concealment of his body.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has said that his troubled character John Stape experiences "hell on earth" when his latest predicament arrives in next week's episodes.

On Monday, fans will see Colin Fishwick's elderly mother Joy (Doreen Mantle) arrive at the Stape house in a bid to seek answers about where her son could be.

Colin died during a heated confrontation with John and Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley) back in the summer, prompting them to conceal his body at Underworld and scramble to cover up the truth.

Joy's shock appearance at the Stapes' comes on John's birthday, which is already an unhappy occasion for him due to continued harassment from Charlotte, his secret stalker.

Speaking to Corrie's official website, Hawley commented: "In the middle of all the problems and all the chaos, it's John's birthday. It's not really a day for him to be able to celebrate, but he starts off trying to enjoy his birthday a little bit.

"But events put paid to those celebrations very quickly. Colin's mum wants John to help her find Colin. This is not going to be easy as Colin is very close-by, but not very easy to reach in terms of having a chat with his mum!"

He then joked: "John has got himself embroiled in yet another sticky situation - now with Joy Fishwick. [This] is going to cause him no end of problems and tragedy over the coming week, [during] which he'll find hell on earth, and you'll all find very amusing because you're all very heartless in that way!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has admitted that the problems his character is about to encounter with Charlotte Hoyle are just the start of what the schemer has in store.

In next week's episodes, the actor's alter ego John Stape is left stunned as he discovers that Charlotte is responsible for the threatening letters and other sinister stunts which have haunted him for weeks.

When confronted over her actions, Charlotte refuses to apologise and causes further grief for John by threatening to reveal all about Colin Fishwick's death.

Speaking to All About Soap, Hawley explained: "Charlotte admits she's been stalking him but shows no remorse for it. She makes it quite clear what she wants from John - either he starts spending half the week with her, or she'll tell Fiz everything.

"John has no other choice but to give in to her demands - he's completely backed into a corner by her."

Asked what John should do next, the actor replied: "Who knows? Perhaps he could stick her on a tram and send her shopping in Manchester for the day! John's a desperate man at the moment - though he's not the cold-blooded killer Charlotte's made him out to be. But this is just the start of his problems with Charlotte - watch this space."

Becky Hindley, who plays Charlotte, recently confessed that she was shocked to discover that her character is the stalker.

----------


## Perdita

Graeme Hawley has admitted that his Coronation Street character John Stape still has the sympathy of many fans.

John has been at the centre of a number of sinister storylines and the soap's 50th anniversary week has seen him reach his darkest moment yet by furiously attacking bunny boiler Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley) with a hammer.

However, in an interview with The Mirror, Hawley explained: "John has always been bizarrely popular. And some people actually feel sorry for him. 

"In the last couple of weeks, people have been constantly coming up to me and saying, 'When are you going to knock off Charlotte? She's such a pain'. After all, Charlotte went for him with the hammer first - it was kill or be killed. And he was going to call 999 just before the tram crashed. 

"Also, he's never done anything bad to anybody nice. The business when he kidnapped Rosie Webster was a stroke of genius, as everybody loves to hate Rosie!"

Charlotte's fate remains uncertain as her death has yet to be confirmed, but the storyline could crop up again in tonight's hour-long live episode as John will be appearing in a number of scenes.

----------


## Dazzle

I like John and hope he remains in Corrie for a long time.  I find the awkward situations he manages to get himself into very entertaining.

----------

alan45 (10-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

> I like John and hope he remains in Corrie for a long time.  I find the awkward situations he manages to get himself into very entertaining.


I do too  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

We did not actually see John strike Charlotte with the hammer in the hallway. To me it looked like he just threw her against the door. I did not notice any woumd resembling a hammer blow on her head when the paramedics tended her yesterday

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has reaffirmed his desire to keep John Stape in the soap for a long time to come.

In the show's 50th anniversary episodes last week, fans saw John reach his darkest moment yet as he furiously attacked Charlotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley) with a hammer when their blackmail storyline came to a head.

Doctors later confirmed that Charlotte was suffering from severe brain damage and - still posing as her partner 'Colin' - John played a further role in her demise when he agreed that her life support machine should be turned off.

However, John's wife Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) currently remains unaware of his sinister behaviour, including his part in the disappearance of the late Colin Fishwick, which sparked his problems with Charlotte.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the character's future, Collinson confirmed: "John's story - or certainly the Fiz part of John's story - is going to go on for a long time into next year." 

He added: "You've not seen the end of that story by a long, long, long chalk."

In the weeks ahead, John is expected to face more problems with Colin's mother Joy (Doreen Mantle), who recently arrived on the Stapes' doorstep in search of answers about her son's disappearance.

The former schoolteacher is also currently adjusting to life as a new father following the premature birth of his daughter Hope last week.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Graeme Hawley has claimed that John Stape is on the verge of having a nervous breakdown.

Viewers of the ITV soap have seen John trying to live with the guilt of having buried Colin Fishwick's body under the factory floor and murdering his crazed blackmailer Charlotte Hoyle, while attempting to support his wife Fiz, who has just given birth to their daughter Hope.

"He's on the verge of a nervous breakdown and is an even looser canon than Charlotte was," he told What's On TV. "He doesn't know left from right or up from down at the moment. 

"Ches notices something is up. But given that people have died in the tram crash and Hope is poorly, you'd expect John to be anxious."

Hawley admitted that he does not know what the future holds for John, because he keeps expecting the storyline to come to a conclusion.

"They keep telling me they will have to wrap this storyline up, but keep coming back with new twists," he added. "Maybe John will break soap code and get away with murder. Who knows?"


DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He really is losing it.  with giving Colin's Mother his own phone number.  He's heading for the looney house.

----------


## alan45

Jennie McAlpine has teased that Coronation Street's Fiz is "bound to" discover her husband John's dark secrets.

The new mother is currently unaware of the pressure John (Graeme Hawley) is under as he struggles to keep things together. However, McAlpine told Soaplife that Fiz will do all she can to help her husband as the cracks begin to show.

"Fiz finds him cowering on the kitchen floor saying he killed Joy Fishwick and calls the doctor, thinking he's crumbled under the pressure of baby Hope's early arrival," she revealed.

However, she admitted that Fiz has "no idea" what John is saying when he tells her that he was responsible for Joy's death.

"He says he killed Joy and she tells him it wasn't his fault. Fiz has got no idea that John is confessing to murder as it's all so vague and cryptic," she said. "She feels desperately sorry for him and tells him that she's going to look after him."

She added: "Fiz is bound to find out, but I think they want this to go on for as long as possible. She'll be so angry about being so nice to him!" 

DS

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am loving this story with John Stape! It is really dramatic at times, as well as having plenty of dark humour and dramatic irony. Graeme Hawley plays him so well.

----------


## alan45

> I am loving this story with John Stape! It is really dramatic at times, as well as having plenty of dark humour and dramatic irony. Graeme Hawley plays him so well.


I used to like him but they have totally spoiled the character. Three deaths is a bit much for any soap

----------

parkerman (21-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

Interview with Jennie McAlpine

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/showbiz...6908-22870545/

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

So John's lost the plot now.  I did think his treatment of Joy was going too far for him.  Cruel maybe, but I had to laugh when Fizz phoned the doctor and said, " he's not there "!

----------


## lizann

> So John's lost the plot now.  I did think his treatment of Joy was going too far for him.  Cruel maybe, but I had to laugh when Fizz phoned the doctor and said, " *he's not there* "!


I wish he wasnt there at all

----------


## parkerman

> Interview with Jennie McAlpine
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/showbiz...6908-22870545/


From the Daily Record artide: "The laws of soap dictate that bad people must be punished." Has anyone told Phil Mitchell?

----------


## alan45

> From the Daily Record artide: "The laws of soap dictate that bad people must be punished." Has anyone told Phil Mitchell?


Has anyone told the EE scriptwriters.

----------

parkerman (25-01-2011), Siobhan (26-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Fiz Stape commits fraud to get her hands on some desperately-needed cash. 

The stressed factory worker - played by Jennie McAlpine - is facing tough times with husband John (Graeme Hawley) in a psychiatric hospital and baby daughter Hope fighting for her life, and is tempted when a solicitor offers her a lifeline by telling her Colin Fishwick has been left an inheritance by his late mother Joy.

John had previously stolen the identity of former pal Colin (David Crellin) to get a teaching job, leading to an eventual confrontation between the pair which left Colin dead, and though Fiz - who doesn't know about the death - was disgusted by her spouse's fraud, she continues the lie to ease her financial woes.

A source told Inside Soap magazine: "Nobody can blame Fiz for thinking twice. John is in a psychiatric hospital for the foreseeable future, while their premature daughter is fighting for her life.

"Fiz can't work at the moment because she's spending her time coping with her husband and baby and doesn't have two pennies to rub together as a result.

"It's the last thing Fiz would have considered before the tram crash, but the terrible events that have unfolded since that fateful night have pushed her to the edge. She's driven to take the money for the sake of her family."

Fiz is left uneasy when the solicitor tells her he acted on behalf of Joy (Doreen Mantle) - who was also killed by John in a bid to keep his secret hidden - for over 30 years and also worries about attending the old woman's funeral, but feels some relief when she realises how sparse the congregation is.

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## Perdita

Graeme Hawley has revealed that he hopes to beat the record for the highest number of killings on Coronation Street.

The actor, who plays John Stape in the soap, has been involved in the deaths of three characters so far and is eager to increase his number.

On the National Television Awards red carpet, he told PA: "I believe the record is three on Corrie so I'd like to get to four. I wouldn't mind the record. I think Richard Hillman [played by Brian Capron] has it."

Hawley went on to explain that he enjoys the part of John, saying: "I probably shouldn't say that from a PC (politically correct) point of view but it's great being a murderer."

The 37-year-old also added that fans have not been too harsh on him over the role.

"I get the odd bag of peas thrown at me in Tesco's but I'm big enough and ugly enough to handle that."


DS

----------


## lizann

> Graeme Hawley has revealed that he hopes to beat the record for the highest number of killings on Coronation Street.
> 
> The actor, who plays John Stape in the soap, has been involved in the deaths of three characters so far and is eager to increase his number.
> 
> On the National Television Awards red carpet, he told PA: "I believe the record is three on Corrie so I'd like to get to four. I wouldn't mind the record. I think Richard Hillman [played by Brian Capron] has it."
> 
> Hawley went on to explain that he enjoys the part of John, saying: "I probably shouldn't say that from a PC (politically correct) point of view but it's great being a murderer."
> 
> The 37-year-old also added that fans have not been too harsh on him over the role.
> ...


I'll prepare a list of victims for him  :Lol:  he can start with Tracey and Nick

----------

parkerman (28-01-2011), Perdita (28-01-2011), tammyy2j (28-01-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dam Lizann you bet me to it.  How about adding Cheryl to the list.

----------


## parkerman

> Graeme Hawley has revealed that he hopes to beat the record for the highest number of killings on Coronation Street.
> 
> The actor, who plays John Stape in the soap, has been involved in the deaths of three characters so far and is eager to increase his number.


Of course he didn't actually murder Colin, so his count is "only" two, which gives him scope to do in both Nick and Tracy if he wants to beat the record.

----------


## Siobhan

I think he should go for it... What is the record anyway for any soap? How many for Hillman? Lucas in EE was 3..

----------


## alan45

> Of course he didn't actually murder Colin, so his count is "only" two, which gives him scope to do in both Nick and Tracy if he wants to beat the record.


And we didnt actually see him kill Charlotte, she may have looked at herself in the mirror and died of frights,  so he could add Owen to the list although personally I would like to see Big Jim McD sort him out so I would

----------


## parkerman

> I think he should go for it... What is the record anyway for any soap? How many for Hillman? Lucas in EE was 3..


I think the record is three for Richard Hillman. Lucas only killed two people didn't he? And one of those was an accident.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think the record is three for Richard Hillman. Lucas only killed two people didn't he? And one of those was an accident.


Trina was an accident but he didn't do anything to save her.. is that murder??? not sure...

----------


## alan45

> I think the record is three for Richard Hillman. Lucas only killed two people didn't he? And one of those was an accident.


Lets not forget Gabriel K**t over at Sun Hill. Even though he only murdered Kerry Young he left PC Dunbar to die in one of the many fires in Sun Ill. Then there was his pal the Sun Ill sniper who killed three scrotes on Gabriels instruction

----------


## parkerman

Janine has a bit of a dubious record too. Barry rolling down the hill and then her second husband....

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm sure Toby the serial killer in Hollyoaks tops with the most 

Anyways Nick is good one to start with

----------


## alan45

Leslie Grantham and the German Taxi driver..

Ohh wait that was real life

----------


## parkerman

Barbara Windsor's best friends....ohh wait that was real life as well.

----------


## alan45

Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) is reluctant to see Joy's solictor, but does it for baby Hope's sake. She iis surprised to hear that Joy has left her estate to Colin's wife...



Fiz and Chesney Battersby-Brown (Sam Aston) try not to be noticed at Joy's funeral...

----------


## alan45

Fiz might be as daft as a brush, but her heart's in the right place. And nobody deserves this incredible run of bad luck where premature daughter Hope is clinging to life in a hospital incubator while distressed husband John's in a psychiatric ward.

There is, of course, a positive side to all this. With John locked away, there might not be so many people dropping dead in Weatherfield...

Ironically, all Fiz ever wanted was to forget her years in care and her dreadful mother Cilla, look after kid brother Chesney and start a little family with a decent man.

Perhaps marrying John in prison when he was locked up for kidnapping Dozy Rosie was never a good omen. But aside from his double life as Colin Fishwick, she'd be shocked to discover he's become a one-man assassination squad who's involved in three deaths.

With neither of them now earning, Fiz has hit rock bottom and a whip round at the factory will barely pay for a fish supper.

Junior Apprentice Ches may gamely claim he'll keep them solvent, but unless Lord Sugar turns up and hires him, a market stall of dog collars is unlikely to do the trick.

But what is it they say about every cloud having a silver lining? Yes, even the death of Joy Fishwick.

Because her solicitor reveals to Fiz that the old dear has left her house, its contents and more than eight grand to her son. Mistaking Fiz for Colin's wife, this means she can get her hands on the loot - if she's willing to turn to a life of crime.

Perhaps when Fiz and Chesney go to Joy's funeral on Friday, they're praying they'll be forgiven for robbing her grave...

----------


## tammyy2j

Was Colin married?

I thought he was seeing Charlotte 

This storyline gets more daft and far fetched as it goes on

----------

parkerman (31-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

When it all comes out Fiz will be arrested also claiming to be Colins' wife is fraud or will she embark next on a killing spree - the storyline gets more stupid all the time

----------


## alan45

Hands up who recognised the solicitors investigator in tonight's Coronation Street. He was looking for Colin Fishwick. You will all recognize him as Dopey David Stockwell from Heartbeat but how many of you knew he previously played Peter Barlow on Corrie.

 He played Peter from 1986 to 1988 while his sister was married to Mike Baldwin.

Imdb

----------

tammyy2j (01-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ I thought he looked familiar alright I remember him in Heartbeat

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah Heartbeat I remember him now.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Oh Fiz, how can you do this?  :Nono:

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh Fiz, how can you do this?


Shows how stressed and desperate she is at the moment  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

While Coronation Street's Fiz Stape has her sights set on riches, her friend Julie Carp looks set to ruin her plans. 

Cash-strapped new mum Fiz - played by Jennie McAlpine - is desperate to get her hands on some funds with killer husband John (Graeme Hawley) in a psychiatric hospital and baby daughter hope fighting for her life.

After John stole the identity of his former pal Colin Fishwick (David Crellin), a solicitor wrongly believes he and Fiz are entitled to the inheritance left behind by Colin's late mother Joy (Doreen Mantle).

However, unsuspecting factory girl Julie (Katy Cavanagh) is totally unaware of Fiz's secret plot and tells the solicitor there's nobody by the name of Colin Fishwick living on the Street, ruining her plans to get her hands on the money.

With Fiz growing increasingly desperate for the cash as the bills continue to mount, she may well be pushed to actions she never thought were possible.

A 'Corrie' insider recently revealed: "Fiz can't work at the moment because she's spending her time coping with her husband and baby and doesn't have two pennies to rub together as a result.

"It's the last thing Fiz would have considered before the tram crash, but the terrible events that have unfolded since that fateful night have pushed her to the edge. She's driven to take the money for the sake of her family."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## alan45

> While Coronation Street's Fiz Stape has her sights set on riches, her friend Julie Carp looks set to ruin her plans. 
> 
> Cash-strapped new mum Fiz - played by Jennie McAlpine - is desperate to get her hands on some funds with killer husband John (Graeme Hawley) in a psychiatric hospital and baby daughter hope fighting for her life.
> 
> After John stole the identity of his former pal Colin Fishwick (David Crellin), a solicitor wrongly believes he and Fiz are entitled to the inheritance left behind by Colin's late mother Joy (Doreen Mantle).
> 
> However, unsuspecting factory girl Julie (Katy Cavanagh) is totally unaware of Fiz's secret plot and tells the solicitor there's nobody by the name of Colin Fishwick living on the Street, ruining her plans to get her hands on the money.
> 
> With Fiz growing increasingly desperate for the cash as the bills continue to mount, she may well be pushed to actions she never thought were possible.
> ...


Already posted in spoilers http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...-February-2011

----------


## alan45

Former Coronation Street star Becky Hindley has revealed that she was thrilled with her dramatic departure from the soap.

The actress's guest stint as bunny boiler Charlotte Hoyle came to an end last December when the character became one of the casualties of the show's 50th anniversary week.

On the night of the Weatherfield tram crash, fans saw John Stape (Graeme Hawley) furiously attack Charlotte with a hammer before disguising her injuries as part of the disaster zone on the cobbles. She was then taken to hospital but her life support machine eventually had to be turned off.

Reflecting on the storyline, Hindley told the Chester Chronicle: "In a way to go out with a bang like that was brilliant. To be one of the main storylines was fantastic. You didn't know what was going to happen when the script arrived.

"I had such a good time and I feel privileged that I had the time there. It was such a strong character and storyline that I won't be able to go back, which is a shame but equally I don't feel bad about it."

Hindley is currently working on a production of Hamlet at the New Vic Theatre in Newcastle-under-Lyme, appearing in the role of Gertrude.

Discussing her future plans, she added: "At the moment my head's right in Hamlet. I don't quite know what is going to happen next for me. I've never done a long run of TV like Corrie before so if anything comes out of it, then great. If it doesn't, I'll just carry on as a jobbing actor and keep doing the things I've done before."

----------


## parkerman

Remind me who John Stape is again....

----------


## alan45

> Remind me who John Stape is again....


Colin Fishwicks twin brother

----------


## Perdita

Jennie McAlpine reckons her Coronation Street co-star Graeme Hawley will pick up an unusual accolade for his portrayal of villain John Stape - as the most-loved murderer in soapland. 

Graeme's character is responsible for two deaths and the cover-up of a third. But Jennie, who plays Fiz, insists the actor is much more likeable in real life.

"I love him to bits. He is so funny. I think he's going to be the most loved killer of all time, which is a bit wrong really," she told OK! magazine.

Jennie revealed she and Graeme and their co-stars Sam Aston, who plays Chesney, and Georgia May Foote, who plays his girlfriend Katy, have become "a little family".

"I dread the storyline ending because Graeme will end up going, I guess. But mind you, he came back last time he got locked up - so I'm not buying him another leaving present if he does get banged up again."


PA

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street bosses are poised to kill off evil John Stape.

The deranged jailbird will commit suicide in Coronation Street in the coming months as he struggles to cope with the deaths already under his belt. 

We can reveal that producers are planning to get rid of him in one of the summerâs biggest storylines. 

But how he dies is being kept a closely-guarded secret. 

Fans will see John, played by Graeme Hawley, 37, left, spiral out of control as he struggles to cope with the guilt of what heâs done. 

First he watched as his former pal Colin Fishwick (David Crellin, 49) had a heart attack and died before burying his body in the foundations of the Underworld factory. 

Then he killed another pal Char**lotte Hoyle (Becky Hindley, 37) with a hammer when she started blackmailing him over Colinâs death. 

And finally he saw off Colinâs mother Joy (Doreen Mantle, 80) as she tried to track down her son. 

It all becomes too much for John and the pressure increases when a disaster at Underworld sparks fresh building work. 

Fearing Colinâs body will be exposed, John decides to end his nightmare once and for all. 

Graeme recently admitted that he has a rolling six-month contract, knowing his character could be killed off at any moment. 

He said: âEvery six months I expect to be gone. 

âI canât see there being a happy ever after for John Stape. But I just turn up, do what Iâm told and donât think about it.â 

Daily Star

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Not a moment too soon

----------


## layla

When he came back the other night. it was the first time I've seen Fiz smile in ages. Its a shame it won't last long, her being happy.
 Lets hope she dose not get caught for fraud. Or poor little Hope will end up with no parents to look after her.

----------


## alan45

This storyline , if true, probably id the only way they can get rid of John. After all he has been implicated in three deaths and a kidnapping.  Its a pity that ITV painted themselves into a corner with his character and they have been left with no other way out. Its a pity because I quite like his character but really there is no other option than to bin him.

Could they not just let him kill Traceyluv before he goes



> It all becomes too much for John and the pressure increases when a disaster at Underworld sparks fresh building work.


Not another bloody disaster at the knicker factory.!!!!!!!!!

----------

Perdita (28-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> When he came back the other night. it was the first time I've seen Fiz smile in ages. Its a shame it won't last long, her being happy.
>  Lets hope she dose not get caught for fraud. Or poor little Hope will end up with no parents to look after her.


I'm sure Hayley or Katy or Julie would look after baby Hope

----------


## Dazzle

> Its a pity because I quite like his character but really there is no other option than to bin him.


I like John too, he works well with Fiz, and am sorry to hear he's going.  I don't see why the writers couldn't let him put his past behind him and settled down with Fiz and Hope, at least for now.

----------

alan45 (28-03-2011)

----------


## lizann

John should kill Tracey, Kylie, Nick, Lloyd, Xin, Fiz, Owen, Izzy, Katy and a few more before he kills himself

----------


## alan45

ohn Stape is set to become soap's first spaceman, according to The Sun. He joins WASA, Weatherfield's awnser to NASA, to get away from the guilt of killing so many people.

However, John's adventure into space goes very wrong, when he opens a packet of crisps in orbit, causing the crisps to float into all the machinery, an explosion kills two of the other spacemen (one of them being Emmerdale's Cain Dingle, in soap's first crossover.)

Phil Collinson said of the story "I think space isn't an area that isn't explored enough in soap, sending John up into orbit gives us a wide range of storylines, one that includes a familiar face from a certain sci-fi show. We're hoping that eventually we will be able to make a full blown spin-off featuring John making contact with new races."

John Stape as humanity's ambassador? He'll end up killing the lot!













april fool

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

eh from 1st line I was thinking it should be in your all purpose storyline

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's offical Alan has completly lost his marbles.  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Crazed Coronation Street character John Stape will create a hostage situation in a cellar in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.

According to The Mirror today, the climactic conclusion to the Stape saga will see the former schoolteacher imprison his wife Fiz and her brother Chesney, along with family friend Kirk Sutherland and Charlotte Hoyle's parents Alan and Dorothy. 

It is thought that the dramatic showdown takes place in the cellar of the Hoyles' home as the truth about John's crimes starts to emerge at last, leaving viewers to wonder whether he could kill again.

A source told the newspaper: "John's world starts to crash around him in spectacular fashion when all the terrible secrets he has been hiding start to piece together in one big jigsaw.

"It ends with all five people being locked in the cellar fearing for their lives as Stape mulls over how to get out of the biggest mess of his life. He finds himself in a situation where everyone knows what he has done."

In a tragic twist, John is expected to later commit suicide as the thought of facing prison for his dark secrets becomes too much to bear.

Reports say that John's past will start to catch up with him when fresh building work at Underworld leads to the discovery of Colin Fishwick's body. John and Charlotte hid his corpse at the factory last summer after he died during a heated argument at the Stape household.

As his dark storyline continued last year, John attacked Charlotte with a hammer after she made his life hell by blackmailing him over Colin's death. She later died in hospital, but John managed to fool authorities that her injuries were sustained in the street's tram crash disaster.

More recently, John was also involved in the death of Colin's mother Joy Fishwick after befriending her amid his guilt.

Rumours surrounding the twisted character's departure have yet to be confirmed or denied as Corrie bosses do not comment on future storylines.

----------

Dazzle (05-04-2011), tammyy2j (06-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street murderer John Stape will do a Canoe Man to evade cops in a dramatic new story.
The triple killer goes on the run after wife Fiz finds him holding her brother and the parents of one of his victims hostage in a cellar.

She calls cops - but Stape fools them by living in a tiny loft at home as the manhunt widens.

His ploy imitates real-life criminal John Darwin, who faked his death in a canoe accident during a Â£250,000 insurance scam but was hiding next to his home near Hartlepool, Co Durham.

The con was dramatised last year in TV's Canoe Man.

In next month's hunt for Weatherfield's most wanted man Stape (Graeme Hawley), cops fail to twig he's still on the Street.

Viewers see him sneak down at night for food and creepily watch Fiz and daughter Hope asleep in bed.

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) then finds Stape holding Hope.

Realising she'll call cops, he flees with the baby. Fiz is knocked down as she races to rescue her child.

The killer visits Fiz in hospital but she hits an alarm and he runs on to the roof.

Viewers will be on tenterhooks as he prepares to jump with Hope.

An insider said: "John truly believes he's a good man who had bad luck. He's lost the plot."


(c)

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I'll be sorry to see John go.

----------


## Perdita

So will I  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

> I'll be sorry to see John go.





> So will I


Me too but unfortunately he has been involved in so many deaths its become inevitable. Poorly thought out storylining led to this. Poorly thought out storylining also led to the return of Kate Plank with a ridiculously scripted return. Crap storyling this week when Big Jim committs an armed robbery. WTF. Bit pointless bringing him back for that so it was. Im really beginning to despair with the clowns who are writing the scripts for corrie at the moment.

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2011), parkerman (09-04-2011), Perdita (09-04-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> Im really beginning to despair with the clowns who are writing the scripts for corrie at the moment.


Perhaps they should catch themselves on, so they should.

----------

alan45 (09-04-2011), Perdita (09-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Perhaps they should catch themselves on, so they should.


Yer man needs to be sent up to the Big House

----------


## alan45

Even more detail about the demise of John Stape today that fills in a few more gaps in the previous report and I've added some of my own speculation at the end.  

It says here, that John, as we told you, keeps Chesney and Kirk "hostage" along with Charlotte's parents in the basement in their home. He then flees, but it's not entirely clear whether he makes it seem like he's off to kill himself. He disappears and, in reality, is hiding in the small loft in Number 5, sneaking out at night to get food and see baby Hope.

His is discovered and when he pushes past Fiz while trying to run with Hope, she is knocked over and injured. He goes to see her in hospital and then, with the baby in arms, goes to the roof of the hospital (just like Claire) and threatens to jump.

So, here's my take on it. He won't jump with the baby though the article says nobody knows yet if he will take Hope with him over the edge. That's just silly. They won't do that and we all know it. I think he'll hand over the baby and maybe even agree to come down but lose his footing and fall accidentally. Thus, no actual suicide. We all know they rarely go that route though it has happened. John has killed Charlotte and Joy and soap morality dictates he must pay for that.

----------

Dazzle (11-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street yesterday filmed these dramatic rooftop scenes as murderer John Stape's soap exit draws near.
The killer, played by Graeme Hawley, sneaks into hospital and steals baby Hope to the horror of mum Fiz.
A showdown follows on the hospital roof as John threatens to jump and take his daughter with him.
This is the latest twist in the long-running Corrie plot, which saw him kill Charlotte Hoyle and hide her body during the tram crash as he looked to protect himself having stolen Colin Fishwick's identity.



Fiz rescues her daughter from her husband's clutches with the support of police, but John continues to contemplate jumping from the roof.
He does eventually plunge toward the ground, although whether he survives to tell the tale in another soapland twist is unknown.
But with Hawley due to leave the ITV1 soap this year, his chances don't look good.


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/tv/so...#ixzz1JKUV9VzI

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has confirmed that Fiz Stape will soon make some fresh discoveries about his character John's secret life.

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) is currently aware of her husband's ill-fated decision to steal Colin Fishwick's identity last year, but he has so far managed to keep his involvement in three deaths under wraps.

Next week's episodes of the Weatherfield soap see John's mental state take another turn for the worse after he learns that Fiz has claimed Joy Fishwick's inheritance. Following a breakdown at the bookies, he leaves Fiz frantic by disappearing. 

Discussing where John goes, Hawley told All About Soap: "In his mind, the logical thing to do is to get everything in good order so he can calm down. That leads him to Charlotte's parents and he tries to give them some money from the inheritance.

"The Hoyles are very worried when John turns up and, finding his phone, they see he has 16 missed calls from Fiz so they ring her, even though they don't know who she is."

Hawley added that this will be the moment that Fiz learns more of John's secrets, but hinted that a full confession is not on the cards just yet.

He said: "It will be a very long conversation when he does confess! Some things will come out now, but it depends on his mental state at the time - I don't think Fiz could take it all coming out at once!"

Newspaper reports recently suggested that a shock rooftop incident could bring John's story to a close later this year.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street killer John Stape’s reign of terror will live on when he becomes a desperate fugitive.
In scenes filmed last week the deranged triple murderer falls from a ledge after a tense stand-off with ex-partner Fiz – but he lives.

Stape, played by Graeme Hawley, 37, then flees the *country, leaving his family terrified he could return.
Corrie bosses are said to be thrilled that false reports of his death were leaked as it makes the real story even more shocking.
An insider said: “We will see him boarding a ferry to Europe. The police will *discover where he is and there will be a manhunt. The bosses love him. Being a fugitive is a great story.”


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1JkvYD2Od

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street character Fiz Stape will be arrested for murder after helping husband John dispose of a body, it has been reported.

When John discovers that Underworld is to be dug up for drainage work, Fiz - played by Jennie McAlpine - will help him move Colin Fishwick's body and dump it in the canal, according to the News of the World. 

She will believe that it's the body of brother Chesney, who John (Graeme Hawley) is holding hostage in cellar. The murderer convinces her otherwise and claims that Colin's death was an accident - but admits to killing Colin's mum Joy.

He then flees with baby daughter Hope. Fiz is knocked down while chasing him and taken to hospital. John visits her disguised as a doctor, but jumps off the hospital roof after Fiz presses her panic alarm.

However, the Sunday Mirror claims that he will not die but instead go on the run. A source said: "We will see him boarding a ferry to Europe. The police will *discover where he is and there will be a manhunt. The bosses love him. Being a fugitive is a great story."

Fiz is arrested and shows police where Colin's body is. She says: "What's going to happen to me now? What's going to happen to my baby?"

DS

----------


## alan45

Sounds like another ****e storyline form this soap which is getting more tragic by the week

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S Jennie McAlpine thinks her onscreen hubby's murder plot has become so confused that fans will have to watch episodes TWICE to understand them.   :EEK!: 

The actress - who plays Fiz Stape - admitted she struggles to grasp storylines involving John Stape (Graeme Hawley) as they are so muddled.    :Ponder: 

A series of mishaps have seen John murder Charlotte Hoyle and take the blame for elderly Joy Fishwick's death after she had a heart attack during a row with him.

The bumbling former teacher also hid the body of Joy's son Colin Fishwick beneath the knicker factory after he died of a heart attack during an argument with John.

Jennie, 26, said: "I love the storyline but I'm slightly confused. There are so many different layers and yet it's essentially the same story - with John lying and Fiz nearly finding out.

"I'd recommend the audience watches the episodes very carefully and perhaps more than once to understand what's going on."

Jennie admitted to Inside Soap that viewers don't seem to see John as a villain because of the farcical nature of the plot.

She added: "They don't see him as a real baddy any more. He's just the friendly local murderer."

Jennie's co-star Graeme is to leave the show in June with his character plunging from a roof. The actress admitted: "I don't want the storyline to end. I'd be really sad if Graeme wasn't here." 

The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Jennie McAlpine claims a forthcoming storyline involving her character Fiz and murderer husband John Stape is going to be so confusing, viewers may need to watch it twice. 

The actress claims she's as baffled as anybody, despite being at the centre of it all.

She told Inside Soap magazine: "I love the storyline but I'm slightly confused. There are so many different layers and yet it's essentially the same story - with John lying and Fiz nearly finding out.

"I'd recommend the audience watches the episodes very carefully and perhaps more than once to understand what's going on."

Jennie also said she reckons viewers don't see John as a villain because the crimes he's committed have largely been done in a farcical way: "They don't see him as a real baddy any more. He's just the friendly local murderer."

Meanwhile, rumour has it that Fiz will eventually be arrested for the murder of Colin Fishwick, *and that rather than being killed off, as originally suspected, John will be seen escaping to the continent on a ferry*.   :EEK!: 

PA

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

> Meanwhile, rumour has it that Fiz will eventually be arrested for the murder of Colin Fishwick, *and that rather than being killed off, as originally suspected, John will be seen escaping to the continent on a ferry*.


I can't believe Fiz will be arrested for Colin Fishwick's murder.  I suppose the fact that she's taken his mother's money makes her look guilty.  I'm glad John isn't being killed off - maybe we'll see him again one day.

----------


## Perdita

Guess he would have to do time in jail first though, but  it would be lovely for him to be reunited with Fiz and baby Hope  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> CORRIE'S Jennie McAlpine thinks her onscreen hubby's murder plot has become so confused that fans will have to watch episodes TWICE to understand them.  
> 
> 
> The Sun





> Jennie McAlpine claims a forthcoming storyline involving her character Fiz and murderer husband John Stape is going to be so confusing, viewers may need to watch it twice.



Is that why you posted this twice, so as we wouldnt be confused  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (19-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street bosses have planned a dramatic week of episodes to coincide with the forthcoming Britain's Got Talent live shows, Digital Spy can confirm.

As ITV1's hit talent contest broadcasts its nightly semi-final stages at the end of May and early June, high drama will also hit the cobbles in a special week for the Weatherfield soap.

Katherine Kelly, who plays fan favourite Becky McDonald, revealed the first details of the upcoming instalments during an interview on BBC Radio 1Xtra, confirming that the show's cast is currently busy filming the episodes.

Discussing life at Corrie, Kelly told show host Gemma Cairney: "Every day apart from Saturday the cameras are going - and moreso at the moment, because we're filming this week where it's going to be a bit racier. It's the end of May - it's the same week as Britain's Got Talent." 

The actress said that some of the episodes are expected to air at 9pm, adding: "So we get to say words that are a bit racier! We're super busy at the moment filming that week."

A Coronation Street spokesperson said that scheduling details cannot yet be confirmed, but insisted that the episodes will not contain adult content.

They explained: "We're always aware that we have a family audience and the compliance procedure for each episode reflects this, regardless of the timeslot."

However, show sources told DS that the episodes in question will be "very dramatic", focusing on new twists in John Stape (Graeme Hawley)'s dark storyline and another meltdown for Becky.

An insider said: "Everyone knows there's some big twists on the way for John as his storyline enters its final act, while Becky will be at the centre of drama for the remainder of her time in Weatherfield. This week of episodes will be significant for both characters."

----------


## alan45

With brother-in-law John Stape's history for cheating on Fiz, behaving bizarrely, and generally being more than a little bonkers, no wonder Chesney is suspicious.

After John recently turned up at the Hoyles and tried to force Â£500 in cash on them, snoop Ches wants to know what's going on.

With first John and then Fiz taking on the identities of Mr and Mrs Colin Fishwick, Ches decides that if you can't beat them, you should join them. Posing as Colin's "little brother", he visits the Hoyles and discovers some shocking stuff about John/Colin's relationship with their late daughter, Charlotte.

There's some surprising news for the Hoyles, too, and it'll take more than John's usual Houdini act to wriggle out of this one. Uh-oh.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley fought back tears as he said farewell to the soap at his leaving party last week, a report has claimed.

The actor has now filmed his final scenes as hapless killer John Stape, whose dark storyline is expected to reach a conclusion in the coming weeks after his sinister secrets emerge at last.

According to The Mirror, the Corrie team had a gathering late last week to say goodbye to Hawley and co-star Craig Gazey, who is bowing out as Graeme Proctor.

It is thought that Hawley paid tribute to his on-screen wife Jennie McAlpine (Fiz) in a speech, saying: "I couldn't have done it without you."

A source told the newspaper: "Everyone had a lump in their throat as Graeme told Jennie she'd been his rock. He also told us, 'I love you all'.

"He doesn't know what the future holds and said, 'If it has to be the dole, the dole it is. But if it's bigger things, they will not beat the years I have had with you guys'."

Hawley has been part of the Corrie cast since 2007. His current plotline, which has seen John involved in the deaths of three people, has been running for nearly a year.

DS

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street's devastated Fiz Stape will give her baby daughter up for adoption fearing she will be sent down for murder.

The knicker stitcher is locked up pending a trial for her involvement in her husband Johnâs killing spree. 

Fiz, played by Jennie McAlpine, 26, will be offered the chance to have Hope in prison with her in a mother and baby unit. But convinced sheâll get a life sentence, she refuses and hands her over to pals Hayley and Roy Cropper (Julie Hesmondhalgh, 41, and David Neilson, 62) to bring up as their own. 

Fiz sobs to Roy: âI just want Hope to have a good life and I canât give her that any more. 

âI never want her to know who her real mum is and what I have done. I want her to grow up thinking sheâs your daughter. 

âI want you to promise me youâll never tell her anything about me.â Fizâs decision comes after new evidence implicates her in the killings of Colin Fishwick, his mum Joy and Charlotte Hoyle. 

As she has already lied to the police about her involvement she has to accept that the case against her is very strong. 

Fizâs brother Chesney (Sam Aston, 17) canât accept that sheâs prepared to give up her daughter. 

When he visits Fiz in prison she tells him: âIâve lied about the murders and Iâve lied about the money I stole from Colinâs mum. 

âIâm going to be in prison for a long time and I donât want Hope growing up in a place like this. 

âMy poor cellmate even committed suicide this morning.â 

Daily Star

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/co...-decision.html

Coronation Street's Fiz Stape will hand her baby daughter over to the Croppers as she faces a possible murder sentence in a forthcoming plot twist, a report has claimed.

According to the Daily Star, the devoted mum will be jailed in the coming weeks when she finds herself implicated in the deaths of Colin Fishwick, Joy Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle.

Viewers are aware that Fiz's twisted husband John (Graeme Hawley) was involved in all three deaths, while the factory worker currently knows nothing about his sinister secrets. However, she was recently tipped to start helping her partner in his attempts to keep his crimes under wraps, leading to suspicion that she was an accomplice all along.

When the truth about John comes out at last, Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) will reportedly be sent behind bars as she awaits trial. Although she knows that she can have daughter Hope with her in a mother and baby unit, Fiz apparently decides that Roy and Hayley should adopt him as she fears a life sentence.

Making a plea to Roy, Fiz is quoted as saying: "I just want Hope to have a good life and I can't give her that anymore. I never want her to know who her real mum is and what I have done. 

"I want her to grow up thinking she's your daughter. I want you to promise me you'll never tell her anything about me."

The latest story twist remains unconfirmed, but John's plotline is expected to reach its climax next month as his secrets start to emerge in spectacular fashion.

*I do hope Fiz goes to jail*

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sam Aston has promised that fans can expect "fantastic" exit scenes for the soap's hapless villain John Stape.

Graeme Hawley, who plays the unlucky character, recently bowed out from the Weatherfield drama and his explosive departure is expected to air next month.

John has been involved in three deaths over the past year, but his secrets look likely to emerge in the coming weeks as Aston's character Chesney Brown decides to investigate his brother-in-law's strange behaviour.

Some reports have suggested that John himself could die as his plot reaches its conclusion, while others have stated that he will go on the run and flee the country.

Speaking to All About Soap about what fans can expect, Aston teased: "Graeme [Hawley] has a fantastic, sinister exit. It's full of really good suspense and it's so John Stape!

"Not only that, it leaves a big question over Fiz and Chesney's future, so the aftermath will go on for quite a while."

The actor noted that Chesney is determined to find out the truth about John for his sister Fiz's sake, explaining that she "has always been there for Chesney and he cares about her so much".

He added: "I don't think I'm as brave or as strong a character as Chesney is! He's very focused on finding out the truth, no matter what, but I'm not sure I'd know what to do in this situation. I think I'd just pray that I got out alive!"

----------


## parkerman

I was getting quite bored with this story however, I am enjoying Chesney's outing of John. Perhaps because I know it'll lead to the end. 

One thing that did remind me of why I was getting bored with it though...Why, on earth, would John keep those press cuttings in a drawer in a cupboard in the living room where anyone could have come across them?

----------


## Perdita

I think this:

a. This is a soap story, hence logic does not come into it.
b. John had a mental breakdown, not capable of rational thinking

----------


## Perdita

Another reason might be that unconsciously, he wanted to be found out so he could start paying for his actions, thus reducing his guilty conscience

----------


## alan45

This is the moment that Coronation Street's Fiz Stape finally discovers that her husband John is hiding some shocking secrets.

Over the past few months, viewers have watched John bury Colin Fishwick's body underneath the Underworld factory, kill bunny boiler Charlotte Hoyle and also contribute towards the death of kind-hearted Joy Fishwick.

John (Graeme Hawley) has managed to shield Fiz from his most sinister crimes, but his devoted wife's world is about to come crashing down around her as she stumbles across the truth.

In recent days, the pressure on John has increased as his brother-in-law Chesney and Charlotte's parents have all edged dangerously close to exposing his true colours, causing him to resort to desperate measures by holding them captive.

To make matters worse, the factory floor is also being dug up, meaning that Colin's remains could be uncovered at any moment.

In tonight's Coronation Street double bill, John desperately tries to move Colin before anyone can find him. However, as seen in the picture below, a suspicious Fiz follows John to the factory and watches on in horror as she finds him with Colin's body.

----------

parkerman (27-05-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Fiz Stape faces a life-changing few days on Coronation Street as the dark and sinister secrets of her husband John are about to start unfolding in spectacular fashion. After walking into Underworld after dark to find her partner digging up a dead body, Fiz has a horrific ordeal ahead as she finally finds out the truth about the deaths of Colin, Charlotte and Joy. When the plot reaches its climax in the coming days, a desperate John will end up on the edge of a hospital roof clutching baby Hope as a frantic Fiz watches on. Could there be more tragedy ahead? Jennie McAlpine, who plays Fiz, recently chatted to Digital Spy about the dramatic conclusion to the Stapes' storyline.

What are your thoughts on the John Stape saga finally coming to an end?
"Well, I've absolutely loved working with Graeme Hawley, who plays John. I never knew when he came here four years ago what it would be like and how long he'd stay, but I've made such a lovely friend and it's sad to think that I won't see him every day at work. So I am a bit sad about it!"

After so long being in the dark, Fiz is about to find out everything about John, isn't she? 
"Yeah, it was very interesting to film. But the thing is, even when Fiz does find out the truth, it all comes out in a very John Stape way. He doesn't just sit Fiz down and tell her the whole story, it comes out in various stages and we're left to wonder what he'll tell her, what he won't, what she'll find out, what she won't and whether she'll catch him and whether she won't! So it all happens over a few episodes and then she finally finds out everything. We don't just see one showdown confession, there's a number of stages to it."

It must be a huge shock for Fiz when she finds John with Colin's bodyâ¦
"Definitely. As Sunday's episode begins, Fiz has just walked into the factory where John has been trying to dig up Colin's body. The smell of the body is overpowering - then she spots that John has this rolled-up carpet and it becomes clear that there must be a dead thing inside. Then it all starts to come out. She later finds out about Chesney being in the cellar at the Hoyles' and the truth about Charlotte and Joy's deaths, but John does a runner. It all spirals out of control from there and I think it's a really good swan song for Graeme."

Once John has done a runner from the Hoyles', is it true that Fiz faces some difficult questions from the police?
"Yeah, we see that John has embroiled Fiz right in the middle of this now. The police turn up at the Hoyles' but John is not there, and they think that Fiz is as guilty as John. When I was filming it, I remember thinking that they did have a point and I could understand why they thought that! Obviously we all know that Fiz is innocent, but the police are sceptical and they ask, 'Are you really saying that you didn't know your husband had done all these things? You didn't know that he'd buried a man under the factory?' We all know that Fiz has been really naÃ¯ve and blind to it, but the police certainly don't believe that."

The climax to the storyline is a huge showdown at the hospital, where John, Fiz and Hope are all on the roof. What was it like to film those scenes?
"We filmed the scenes at night so it was really dark, cold and windy!
The scenes were traumatic to film, really, as John is on the roof holding Hope, and Fiz is so frightened. He's right on the edge of the building, it's so high up and Fiz knows that he could fall at any moment - either accidentally or on purpose. Fiz is really scared - mainly for the baby, but at that point, I think there is still a part of her that loves John. She can't help but think, 'How did it come to this? We could have been so happy and it all would have been fine'. So it's traumatic and also really sad because of what's happened to their relationship."

There's been so many theories about what could happen to John, so do you think viewers could be in for a surprise?
"Yeah, definitely. And what I can say is that it doesn't end here. This is what Corrie does so brilliantly, as it's the end in one way, but in another way it's just the beginning. The storyline is ending in one respect because whatever happens to John, it'll be the end of him and Fiz as a couple and that family unit will never be the same again. But it's the start of some whole new stories which could run for months and years. So I think it'll be exciting stuff!"

Are you surprised by how popular John's become?
"Yeah, I am surprised in some ways but in other ways I'm not, because I think Graeme has played it so well, he's such a nice guy and I think that really comes across. Graeme's been able to make sure that John is liked in a way, so I'm not surprised over that. But I am surprised in another way because I don't think there's ever been someone who's committed this amount of crimes and had the majority of the viewers behind them. That's crazy! We don't hear anyone saying, 'Let's hang him' - at worst, they're neutral and don't mind either way. He didn't make the final four for 'Villain Of The Year' at the Soap Awards because people think he's too nice!"

Has this been your favourite storyline from your time at Corrie?
"I'd say so, but they've all been great and I'm sure if you ask me this next year, I'll say, 'Oh yeah, this one's my favourite!' But that's down to the fact that the writers and producers come up with such fab stories every time and I always enjoy them. With the John and Fiz storyline, I've enjoyed it all the more because I've got to work with Graeme and it's been a very memorable experience."

Do you think that Fiz deserves to be punished for stealing Joy Fishwick's inheritance?
"Well, I can't really stick up for her totally with that one! But she did do it in a desperate situation as John was in hospital, Hope was in hospital and when the man turned up on her doorstep asking whether she was Mrs Fishwick, she really didn't know what to do. She did do wrong but I'm not sure she should be punished as she'll soon be punished enough with a lot of other things. If Fiz was my friend, I'd be a character witness for her!"

John's storyline has had a real comedy aspect to it! Were the scenes funny to film?
"I don't know what you mean - it's very serious! (Laughs) No, the scenes have definitely been funny to film sometimes. But that's the great thing about the storyline - you can take it any way you want. Some people don't find it funny in any way, they just feel desperately sorry for Fiz and the situation she's in, so they don't see any humour in it. But there's also a lot of people who just think, 'Oh what's he like, that John?!" and they're finding it funny. With the scenes coming up with Fiz, John and the body at Underworld, it's very dramatic and serious, but at the same time he's crouched down with muck all over his face and holding a rolled-up carpet with a hand hanging out of it! That is funny, so it's a combination of the two and it caters for all tastes. There's definitely been a lot of black comedy in this storyline."

Chesney's had a lot of screen time lately, with this plot and the baby storyline. Are you glad that Sam's getting bigger storylines now?
"Yeah, definitely. Chesney has always been against John and he's always said to Fiz that he's a wrong'un, so he's been proved right at last! It's great. Sam's so grown-up now, he's not my 'little brother' anymore. It's great that he's doing his own things now. It looks like he could have his own family, he's flown the nest and he needs nothing from Fiz now!"

Should Fiz stay single for a while after everything that's happened with John?
"I think that would probably be wise! I think that would be a good idea - at least for a couple of episodes!"

Finally, as we know the police are suspicious of Fiz, will everyone turn against her on the street?
"I can tell you now that Fiz has quite a lot of support! It's only really the usual suspects who don't support her. I'm actually surprised by how many people support her. Everyone says, 'Oh no, not our Fiz! No, never!' I'm like Mother Theresa on that street!"

----------

parkerman (27-05-2011)

----------


## alan45

Graeme Hawley has admitted that he embraced the chance to portray Coronation Street's John Stape as a likeable villain.

The actor recently filmed his final scenes as John, whose story is expected to reach a dramatic climax in next week's post-watershed episodes of the soap.

John has been involved in three deaths in the last year and is currently holding brother-in-law Chesney Brown captive in a cellar alongside the parents of Charlotte Hoyle, who was one of his victims.

However, speaking on Loose Women this afternoon, Hawley commented: "I think the reason why the story has worked is that at the centre of it you have this incredibly boring, normal character that in any other situation, you just wouldn't even look twice at him. But then you put him into the most extraordinary situations that you can possibly imagine. For me, that's drama."

"That's always been the thing with me, to try and resist the temptation to kind of go cloak and dagger with it," he continued. "Because apart from anything else, that's been done and been done brilliantly - especially on Coronation Street. Brian Capron was brilliant [as] Richard Hillman, Tony Gordon as well. With all the soaps as well - these brilliant, deliciously bad villains."

Hawley went on to praise next week's Corrie episodes, which focus on a life-changing few days for the Stapes.

Discussing John's fate, he teased: "There is an ending - I couldn't possibly tell you what that ending is! There's two episodes tonight and at the end of tonight's second episode, it all blows up. And then we're on Sunday and all next week at 9pm. 

"And it's a big week for Kate Kelly's character Becky as well. Really, it's the absolute meltdown of both those characters. It should be a brilliant week for Corrie so it's really worth watching."

I will be realy sorry to see the end of John Stape. Yes I do believe the character has become impossible to retain after three deaths but during this time his character has shown signs of comic genius bordering on the insane. He could have been kept on the street as a sort of intellectual Frank Spencer type had not the stupid scriptwriters turned him into a mass murderer by a series of unfortunate coincidences and tragic circumstances. I really think ITV will regret getting rid of Graeme Hawley

----------

Chloe O'brien (27-05-2011), parkerman (27-05-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> I will be realy sorry to see the end of John Stape. Yes I do believe the character has become impossible to retain after three deaths but during this time his character has shown signs of comic genius bordering on the insane. He could have been kept on the street as a sort of intellectual Frank Spencer type had not the stupid scriptwriters turned him into a mass murderer by a series of unfortunate coincidences and tragic circumstances. I really think ITV will regret getting rid of Graeme Hawley


Hear hear!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah he was more fun being a hopeless sod that caused chaos every were he went.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE actress Jennie McAlpine admits even SHE thought her character Fiz may have been helping her serial killer husband.
John Stape's evil spree will come to a dramatic end tomorrow as shocked Fiz finally discovers his murderous ways.
She blows the whistle on the psycho after catching him digging up Colin Fishwick's dead body at the Underworld knicker factory.
But the long-suffering Coronation Street character will then find herself hauled in front of cops - who accuse the pair of BOTH being killers.
Jennie, 27, admitted it was hard to believe that anyone could be "so blind" about what Stape, played by Graeme Hawley, 37, had been up to.
She said: "John has embroiled Fiz right in the middle of this.
"The police turn up at the Hoyles' place, but John is not there and they think Fiz is as guilty as him.
"As I was filming it, I remember thinking that they did have a point and I could understand why they thought that.
"Obviously we all know Fiz is innocent, but the police are sceptical. They ask, 'Are you really saying you didn't know your husband did these things? You didn't know he'd buried a man under the factory?' We all know that Fiz has been so naive and blind to it all, but the police certainly don't believe that."
Stape stole heart attack victim Colin's identity to get work as a teacher. Then he killed Charlotte Hoyle and hastened the demise of Colin's mum Joy.
And while Fiz was not involved in the deaths, she is set to be duped into helping Stape cover up his crimes.
In the gripping storyline that will play out all next week, he will try to persuade her that the murders were accidents.
But Jennie revealed that as her character becomes a suspect, residents refuse to believe she is involved. "Fiz has quite a lot of support," she said.
"Everyone says, 'Oh no, not our Fiz! No, never!' I'm like Mother Teresa on the Street."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1NdKRzgjB

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has admitted that playing John Stape any longer could have "ruined" his career.

The actor, who has quit his role as the hapless murderer after four years, confessed that he left the show because he feared a viewer backlash due to John's actions.

Hawley told the News of the World: "I had an affair with a schoolgirl, kidnapped her, buried a colleague, killed an old lady and murdered a friend. I loved the part but you would worry it was going too far - I think if I had stayed much longer it could have ruined my career.

"I feared the backlash of playing a murderer. Once the viewers start to hate a character then that's it, you don't get another job. I'm pleased I left while people still felt sorry for John. It could have been horrendous if they hadn't. I tried to keep the role funny but in another six months viewers would have been fed up with him.

"I just hope it won't affect me long-term. I'm still not sure how it will work out for me. I would like to do some comedy and drama. But I need to work - if that means going back to labouring then fine. I am going to miss everybody at Corrie but mostly I'll miss John - part of me loved him."

He added that he was terrified while filming upcoming stunts for the soap, which see his character jump off a hospital roof.

----------


## alan45

It's been a long time coming, but this week John Stape's web of lies is finally set to unravel in spectacular fashion, paving the way for his dramatic exit.

But while some Weatherfield residents will sleep easier in their beds knowing that soap's most incompetent killer is out of the way, some people are going to miss him - including his on-screen wife Jennie McAlpine.

The actress, who plays the long-suffering Fiz Stape, has said she wishes her co-star Graeme Hawley wasn't leaving.

She told Inside Soap: "I'm very sad. Graeme's such a lovely guy and I'll really miss him."

However, she hasn't given up hope that she'll get to work with him again.

She says: "We had a leaving do for him, but I didn't want to give him too good a send-off because I'm not convinced he's really gone! I think the spectre of John Stape could be around for a long time..."

Spectre, eh? Could that be a clue as to how John will be leaving?

----------


## parkerman

> It's been a long time coming, but next week John Stape's web of lies is finally set to unravel in spectacular fashion, paving the way for his dramatic exit.


I think you'll find it's this week and it has already started....

----------


## alan45

> I think you'll find it's this week and it has already started....


Oooops.  Amended

----------

parkerman (31-05-2011)

----------


## xcarlyx

i am honestly so bored of coronation street this week. im beginning to not like the storyline anymore.

----------


## inkyskin

> i am honestly so bored of coronation street this week. im beginning to not like the storyline anymore.


Same here, it's dragged on for far too long now.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has warned that there could be more sinister shocks in store for Fiz as the Stapes' dark storyline continues.

Hawley's twisted character John Stape went on the run last night after Fiz finally discovered the truth about his involvement in the deaths of Charlotte Hoyle and Joy Fishwick.

However, although John has gone AWOL for now, his story is not yet over and his desire to reunite with his family has been tipped to draw him back to the cobbles before too long.

Hawley told Corrie's official website: "Now that John's on the run, I think that Fiz is very nervous about it because there's no telling what he's going to do. Is he going to come back for Hope? Is he going to come back for [Fiz]? Or will he just try to get out of there now? 

"It's got to be a big worry for her that he's going to come back for Hope, certainly."

Tonight's Corrie episode sees police detectives warn Fiz to lock all entrances to her house and be wary of answering the door as John could return.

Hawley continued: "All I'll say about the next episode is while Fiz is locked away at home, she thinks she's safe and well and that [John] can't get at her, but that isn't necessarily true."

John and Fiz are taking centre stage in an explosive week of post-watershed Coronation Street episodes, which continues tonight at 9pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (02-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's explosive week of episodes reached its dramatic conclusion tonight as the John Stape saga came to an end and the McDonalds' marriage lay in tatters.



Here, are recent spoilers, rumours and speculation and provides a one-stop guide to what's next for the characters who took centre stage this week.



Fiz
With John out of the picture, it's Fiz who becomes the main focus of the authorities' attentions in the coming weeks as she's forced to face the music for stealing Joy Fishwick's inheritance and also finds herself under suspicion of much more serious crimes.

Fiz goes from victim to suspect next week as the police quiz her over everything that's happened in the past year, forcing her to reveal the truth over her fraud and everything that her husband got up to.

The devoted mum appears in court charged with fraud next Thursday, and while she's expected to secure bail, the police's investigations continue and her ultimate fate remains unclear.

One recent tabloid report suggested that Fiz will find herself implicated in the deaths of Joy, Colin Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle in the coming weeks, leaving her fearing that she'll be sent to prison for murder. The apparent plot leak remains unconfirmed, but the report in question stated that Fiz will decide to give her baby daughter Hope away to Roy and Hayley Cropper as she prepares for the worst.

In a recent interview with Digital Spy, Jennie McAlpine - who plays Fiz - expressed excitement over her character's future, commenting: "What I can say is that it doesn't end here. This is what Corrie does so brilliantly, as it's the end in one way, but in another way it's just the beginning… It's the start of some whole new stories which could run for months and years. So I think it'll be exciting stuff!"

McAlpine also told us that Fiz is likely have the support of her family and friends throughout, revealing: "It's only really the usual suspects who don't support her. I'm actually surprised by how many people support her. Everyone says, 'Oh no, not our Fiz! No, never!' I'm like Mother Theresa on that street!"

As for John, all we know is that actor Graeme Hawley has filmed his final scenes as the hapless villain, but tonight's climax to his dark story has clearly left things open-ended for the future. Your guess is as good as ours with this one!

----------


## parkerman

No-one has commented so far on the credibility of John falling off the roof at least six storeys up, hitting a concrete pavement and then getting up within minutes and waltzing off. 

I suppose it could happen.....

----------


## Perdita

> No-one has commented so far on the credibility of John falling off the roof at least six storeys up, hitting a concrete pavement and then getting up within minutes and waltzing off. 
> 
> I suppose it could happen.....


I missed the last episode, is that what happened?  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

Yes.

----------

Perdita (04-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes.


I am quite outraged at that!!  :Angry:

----------


## xcarlyx

the storylines still gonna drag on for a long time  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

No, I don't think so, the police will question Fiz but as John has now gone, this storyline will finish soon now, I am sure

----------


## xcarlyx

i hope so. it was a bit of a cliffhanger last night though

----------


## Perdita

will watch omnibus tomorrow to see final episode  :Smile:

----------


## xcarlyx

you'll be on edge the whole time :P

----------


## Perdita

> you'll be on edge the whole time :P


edge of committing what though   :Lol:

----------


## xcarlyx

edge of your seat :P

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> No-one has commented so far on the credibility of John falling off the roof at least six storeys up, hitting a concrete pavement and then getting up within minutes and waltzing off. 
> 
> I suppose it could happen.....


I suppose it could.  I thought it was really weird when they said it was just like he disappeared!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Fiz Stape finally realises the severity of her situation as she appears in court in tonight's episode of the soap.

Facing fraud charges and a continuing murder investigation, Fiz has barely slept amid fears that she won't be granted bail.

As the court hearing gets under way, Chesney, Maria and Kirk are all present to support her, while Norris and Mary also turn up and cast a more cynical eye over proceedings.

When the judge announces that Fiz's case is being referred to the crown court, will she be sent to prison in the meantime or will she be allowed to return home to the street?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Fiz Stape is to be charged with three murders in a forthcoming storyline twist, show producer Phil Collinson has confirmed.

The devoted mum, played by Jennie McAlpine, will face trial later this year after the authorities decide that she must have been involved in her husband John's crime spree.

Coronation Street viewers have recently seen Fiz charged with fraud as her decision to steal Joy Fishwick's inheritance caught up with her. However, Collinson told This Morning today that things will soon get much worse.

"Well, I'm afraid Fiz is going to jail. Fiz is going to be remanded in custody quite soon and she actually gets charged with three murders," he explained.

"Her murder trial is going to come up across the autumn. There's lots of twists and turns still to play out with that story."

Fiz only recently became aware of the fact that John had been involved in the deaths of Joy, Colin Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle. However, in an explosive week of episodes earlier this month, she incriminated herself by helping to move Colin's body.

As John recently disappeared from Weatherfield, Fiz has been left to face the consequences of his dark crimes.

Last month, reports suggested that Fiz would decide to hand her baby daughter Hope over to Roy and Hayley Cropper as she faced time behind bars.

Meanwhile, Jennie McAlpine recently expressed excitement over her character's future, telling Digital Spy that the end of John's plot would lead to "the start of some whole new stories which could run for months and years".

----------


## Perdita

JAILED Fiz Stape risks her life when she takes on a prison drugs ring in a controversial new plot. 

Bosses at the ITV1 soap will highlight the issue of drug gangs at work inside Britainâs prisons. Mum-of-one Fiz, on remand for the murders her husband John committed, finds herself affected by the deals. 

She discovers her cellmate Ginny has died of an overdose from drugs smuggled into the jail and her death makes Fiz determined to take on the drug barons. 

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine, 27) then discovers that another inmate, Ruth, is bringing in goods supplied by her vicious drug-dealing boyfriend. 

And she is disgusted as Ruth, who lives in the mother and baby unit of the prison, smuggles the cocaine and ecstasy inside her own babyâs clothes. 

When Fiz tries to get her to stop dealing, Ruth tells her: âNo way I can stop love. Welcome to the real world. If I donât do what Iâm told my boyfriend and his mates will beat me to a pulp.â 

When Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly, 31) visits Fiz she confides to her that she knows how the drugs are being smuggled in. 

But ex-jailbird Becky warns her: âIf you know whatâs good for you, youâll keep your mouth shut. âNo-one inside likes a grass and theyâll shut your mouth for you permanently if you tell anyone.â 

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

> JAILED Fiz Stape risks her life when she takes on a prison drugs ring in a controversial new plot. 
> 
> Bosses at the ITV1 soap will highlight the issue of drug gangs at work inside Britain’s prisons. Mum-of-one Fiz, on remand for the murders her husband John committed, finds herself affected by the deals. 
> 
> She discovers her cellmate Ginny has died of an overdose from drugs smuggled into the jail and her death makes Fiz determined to take on the drug barons. 
> 
> Fiz (Jennie McAlpine, 27) then discovers that another inmate, Ruth, is bringing in goods supplied by her vicious drug-dealing boyfriend. 
> 
> And she is disgusted as Ruth, who lives in the mother and baby unit of the prison, smuggles the cocaine and ecstasy inside her own baby’s clothes. 
> ...



Mild mannered Fiz takes on prison drugs baronesses. Who TF writes this trash

----------

layla (21-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Myabe they are trying to show her as grown up and mother to a young baby, which might prompt a lot of mothers to think about the risks their children have to face and hopefully not get involved with as they grow up. As Hope has had such a bad start in life, I am sure Fiz will do anything to make sure she is going to grow up safe. Just an idea.

----------


## alan45

I see where you are coming from but its just to big a stretch of credibility to have mild mannered Fiz Stape involved in this. She is as timid as a Church mouse. Had Becky or Traceyluv been involved it might have been credible.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Bosses at the ITV1 soap will highlight the issue of drug gangs at work inside Britain’s prisons.


is it just me who thinks this isn't really an appropriate storyline for a soap? not that it's controversial or anything, but because it's so far removed from life on the Street? people watch soaps for domestic dramas, it's not a crime drama!

----------

layla (21-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

You get say the same about transgender issues and murder though, they happen in all soaps. Soaps are meant to reflect all parts of society, even if all these things happen in one little back street, village or Square

----------


## Perdita

Beverley Callard's daughter Rebecca is joining the cast of Coronation Street, it has been announced.

Beverley quit her role as Rovers Return landlady Liz McDonald earlier this year, after 20 years in the ITV soap. Speaking after her exit, she admitted that working on the Weatherfield drama was "not as much fun" as it used to be.

Rebecca, who will initially appear as Ruth for six episodes, becomes friendly with Fiz (Jenni McAlpine) when they meet at the prison Mother and Baby Unit, according to the show's official website.

However, it has been teased that the relationship between the pair will turn sour when the innocent wife of John Stape catches Ruth "doing something she shouldn't". 

"I've been going to the set for over 20 years now (with Beverley) so to turn up as an actress was a bit different," Callard admitted. "Daunting, as the show is amazing, but also really lovely, as I know some of the people in it, and exciting. It feels like the right role at the right time."

An earlier report claimed that Fiz and Ruth will be involved in a prison drugs ring, in which Fiz will see her cellmate Ginny die from an overdose.

Rebecca's previous credits include roles in The Borrowers, The Grand, Radio 4 comedy series Smelling of Roses and a guest appearance in Robin Hood.

----------


## alan45

SERIAL killer John Stape is to make a sensational return to Coronation Street - as his wife Fiz stands trial for the three murders he committed.
The psychopath dramatically bursts into court and confesses that he has the blood of Colin and Joy Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle on his hands.
It comes after viewers saw Stape escape last month when he survived a 30ft fall from a hospital roof after being cornered by cops.
Later this year, tearful Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) will see the evidence weighed against her in court. Corrie fans will discover Stape fled to Ireland and has been living rough, keeping track of Fiz's case through newspapers.
Stape will stroll into court to admit his crimes. He will insist he acted alone in the killings and that Fiz was not involved.
Actor Graeme Hawley left Coronation Street in April after a four-year stint as Stape on the soap. A source said: "It will be a real shock for fans when John arrives in the nick of time.
"Bosses are hoping it will be one of those classic moments in television when he returns to clear his wife's name."
However, Fiz will still be in trouble for helping Stape to move Colin's body from Underworld to Weatherfield canal.
But she walks free in the scenes to be screened in October because of her time in prison on remand.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1PxJTKHkI





> A source said: \"It will be a real shock for fans when John arrives in the nick of time.


*Hardly going to be much of a shock now is it!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think the biggest shock will be if anyone will still be watching Corrie in October

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has spoken out about the latest twists in the soap's Stape saga, admitting that her character Fiz is "horrified" by events which unfold over the coming weeks.

As announced by Corrie boss Phil Collinson earlier this month, Fiz will soon be charged with murder after the police decide that she must have been involved in her husband John's crime spree.

McAlpine told Soaplife: "The way the police see it, three people have died - Colin, Joy and Charlotte - and Fiz did falsely claim the quite significant Â£180,000 from Joy's will.

"So to the police it makes sense that Fiz and John needed Joy dead and needed her son and heir dead to get the money. And they needed Charlotte dead when she got involved."

Fiz finally realises the severity of her situation when she is charged and refused bail in scenes which air early next month.

McAlpine continued: "She wasn't expecting to end up in prison. Her solicitor does try to warn her but she's like, 'You tell them about Hope and that I need to be home with my baby' and she doesn't even contemplate being imprisoned. So when she doesn't get bail, she's just horrified. She really thought she was going home."

Reports have suggested that Fiz decides to hand her baby daughter Hope over to Roy and Hayley Cropper as she contemplates a long stint behind bars.

McAlpine added: "She would trust nobody else more than she trusts Roy and Hayley with her daughter. And they would do anything to help Fiz."

Coronation Street bosses have confirmed that Fiz will stand trial in the autumn.

----------


## alan45

Jennie McAlpine has admitted that Coronation Street's Fiz Stape could face a lengthy spell behind bars, as evidence continues to stack up against her.

The troubled mum ends up in jail when she is charged with the three murders committed by her husband John, who fled the Street after his dark secrets where revealed earlier this month. 

"She tells the police everything. But there's no proof she's telling the truth," McAlpine told Soaplife of Fiz's struggle to convince the police that she had no involvement in John's crimes.

However, when the factory worker is refused bail, she is encouraged to apply to have her daughter Hope join her in a mother and baby unit. 

McAlpine continued: "But she's torn, especially when the solicitor explains that she wouldn't be with her for ever. Hope won't be able to stay with Fiz in prison if she gets a long sentence."

McAlpine revealed that the jailed mum tries to do the "best thing for her baby" by having Roy and Hayley Cropper take care of her: "At first she sees it as short term, but then she thinks it would be best to cut all ties and there's quite an emotional scene where she hands over Hope and walks away and doesn't even look back."

On Fiz's future behind bars, she commented: "All the evidence is stacked up against her. And the police can't find John, and he's the only one who can back up Fiz's story. I don't think she's expecting him to turn up and do anything. I think any trust in John has gone."

----------


## LostVoodoo

i know accuracy isn't Corrie's strong point at the moment, but would she really just be able to hand over the baby to Roy and Hayley? wouldn't social services be involved if she was sent to prison? and aren't Roy and Hayley banned from fostering?

----------


## parkerman

> i know accuracy isn't Corrie's strong point at the moment, but would she really just be able to hand over the baby to Roy and Hayley? wouldn't social services be involved if she was sent to prison? and aren't Roy and Hayley banned from fostering?


Welcome to Soapland where the ordinary laws of the land don't apply....

----------


## walsh2509

Please John Please , stay in Ireland ...   I have had enough of the greeting sobbing grimaced faced fiz , its all she has done for the last couple of years , it seems longer. Throw away the key.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S innocent Fiz Stape suffers a horrific attack in a storyline about violence and drugs in Britain's jails.
The ex-knicker stitcher is set on by a female prisoner after grassing her up for selling narcotics to other lags.

On Monday, fans of the ITV1 soap saw Fiz (played by Jennie McAlpine) wrongly thrown into clink for the three murders committed by her psychotic hubby John.

The hard-hitting storyline will see her struggle to survive in jail.

She is horrified when she sees a prisoner selling drugs.

And after a lag suffers an overdose, she is persuaded by prison warders to tell the governor in return for a transfer to the Mother and Baby unit.

However, she is spotted leaving the governor's office and gets a beating.

Gentle Liz, is even more scared when the dealer's pals tell her they've got friends in every wing of the prison.

A source said: "This is one of the toughest subjects ever tackled by Coronation Street.

"Poor Fiz will be in serious danger and has made a very powerful enemy in jail.

"She'll be absolutely terrified and viewers will feel really sorry for her - especially as she is innocent."

The attack will make Fiz think twice about moving to the baby unit, fearing the gang could target her premature baby Hope.

Our source added: "Fiz has never faced violence like this before and she's terrified.

"Even her murderous husband was never anything but nice to her. And the threats to Hope really worry her. She'd be devastated if anything happened to her baby after all they've been through together."

Poor Fiz will be held in jail until her trial in October - when evil hubby John (Graeme Hawley) sensationally returns from Ireland to take responsibility for his crimes.



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1RIVAboeG

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2011), tammyy2j (12-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

CLUELESS Tyrone Dobbs and Kirk Sutherland start a war with a drugs gang when they kidnap its leader.  

In hilarious scenes to be screened later this summer the two lads set about trying to help jailed pal Fiz Stape after she becomes embroiled with the dealers.

Fiz, played by Jennie McAlpine, 27, is left terrified when the druggies, who are at work behind the prison walls, believe she has grassed them up to the authorities. Determined to keep her quiet, they go on to threaten her life and that of her baby daughter Hope.

When Tyrone and Kirk, played by Alan Halsall, 28 and Andy Whyment, 30, find out about her living nightmare, they vow to help.

They think they can talk to the gangâs leader Leon and convince him to leave Fiz alone. But things donât quite go to plan.

They follow the thug for a few days hoping to gather some dirt on him.

When they see him dealing from his car they decide to try and capture it on camera to use as leverage over him.

But he catches them in the act and their cover is rumbled.

He tries to attack them with a baseball bat and instead of running away they end up knocking him out and then kidnapping him.

They lock him in a walk-in freezer at the old Peacocks butchers because they canât decide what to do with him.

A show insider said: âThey would make ridiculous gangsters.

âNaturally heâs spitting blood with rage when he comes round and realises what they have done.

âThey know they are out of their depth but theyâve got no idea what to do now.Tyrone begs Gary to help and the lads take it in turns to look after their prisoner.

âBut itâs not a bright move as Leonâs gang members start hunting for him and the criminal vows to get his revenge on the lads.

âInstead of helping Fiz, theyâve made things 10 times worse.â

Daily Star

----------


## alan45

Sounds like another daft storyline by the idiotic scriptwriters. The storylines are getting worse. No doubt Leon will be a stereotypical drug dealer

----------


## tammyy2j

Why cant Fiz just stay in prison does anyone care about the character anymore

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has admitted that she is keen for John Stape to make a shock return to the soap.

The actress explained that she would like John to rescue her troubled character Fiz, who is currently behind bars awaiting trial for murder after being implicated in her husband's dark crimes.

Last month, reports speculated that John could re-appear for Fiz's trial, turning up to clear his wife's name at the last minute. 

Speaking on Loose Women about the possibility of a John Stape return, McAlpine commented: "He's got to, hasn't he? In good soap tradition, the baddie has to have their comeuppance - and he hasn't! It definitely feels unfinished." 

However, she added: "I really don't know anything!"

McAlpine also confessed that Fiz may have made a mistake by handing over her baby daughter Hope to Roy and Hayley Cropper.

"It's a good and a bad thing, in my opinion," she said. "First of all, Roy's mother - I'm not happy with that! And Becky has now left [The Rovers] so she's going to be involved. In a way, I don't think [she] thought it through because I think it's going to cause more problems."

Graeme Hawley, who played the role of John, left Coronation Street earlier this year.

----------


## alan45

> Sounds like another daft storyline by the idiotic scriptwriters. The storylines are getting worse. No doubt Leon will be a stereotypical drug dealer


There's another new character joining Corrie, says today's  Inside Soap magazine.

Actor Colin Parry will play Leon the drug dealer.  Leon will get jailed Fiz into a lot of trouble in the nick and will prove to be a tough opponent for Tyrone, Tommy and Kirk as they try to avenge Fiz.  

Eagle-eyed Corrie fans will spot that it's not the first time that ex-Hollyoaks actor Colin has been in Coronation Street. He played Robbie Winch, the possessive and violent ex-partner of Weatherfield male nurse Karl Foster.

----------


## Perdita

Weatherfield beware - it looks like the rumours about John Stape are true!

Back in June, it was reported that John will make a shock return to the soap later this year, making a dramatic reappearance to save wife Fiz as she stands trial for the dark crimes that he committed.

The Mirror now reports that Graeme Hawley, who plays John, has been spotted filming scenes on location for his character's comeback.

While Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) is led into court for her trial, viewers will apparently see John lurking in the shadows with a plan in mind…

John's story reached a climax earlier this year as he went on the run after the truth about the deaths of Colin Fishwick, Joy Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle emerged. The police later told Fiz that John had been spotted in Ireland.

Will John really confess his crimes to save Fiz and, if so, will it be enough to save her from a jail sentence?

----------


## Abbie

Hes done everything he can to avoid jail and get found out which ended up him getting in more trouble so if he does confess thats one big turn around

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's John Stape will finally confess to his dark crimes after being critically injured in a car accident, a report has claimed.

The Weatherfield villain, played by Graeme Hawley, returns to screens next month and it is thought that he soon causes chaos by kidnapping Rosie Webster for a second time.

John's latest antics result in a high-speed car chase as Kevin Webster dramatically tries to rescue his daughter, according to the Daily Star.

However, the newspaper claims that John is killed off after he loses control of his vehicle, causing it to somersault through the air.

When it becomes clear that John will not pull through, he allegedly uses his last moments to speak to the police in hospital, confessing his involvement in the deaths of Colin Fishwick, Joy Fishwick and Charlotte Hoyle before passing away himself.

As John's wrongfully-accused wife Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) has just been found guilty of murder, it is thought that she must then face an appeal to secure her freedom.

The latest plot rumours remain unconfirmed by Coronation Street bosses, but Graeme Hawley has been spotted filming with the soap in the past week in time for Fiz's trial.

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

Fizz should have used the same shyster lawyer as Traceyluv and she would have never been convicted. Then again Jennie McAlpine probabaly isn't as friendly with one of the producers as Kate Ford apparently allegedly is

----------


## alan45

FUGITIVE Corrie killer John Stape slumps injured in his smashed-up car — after a spectacular high-speed chase involving nemesis Kevin Webster. 
The killer, played by Graeme Hawley, returns to Weatherfield to get wife Fiz off the hook before she stands trial for three murders he committed. His plan sees him again kidnap ex-schoolgirl lover Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan). He plans to confess to her. 

When her dad Kevin (Michael Le Vell) realises she is in danger, he sets about taking the law into his own hands — and John hits a truck.

----------


## alan45

The end of the road

----------


## Perdita

Echo in here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> FUGITIVE Corrie killer John Stape slumps injured in his smashed-up car — after a spectacular high-speed chase involving nemesis Kevin Webster. 
> The killer, played by Graeme Hawley, returns to Weatherfield to get wife Fiz off the hook before she stands trial for three murders he committed. His plan sees him again kidnap ex-schoolgirl lover Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan). He plans to confess to her. 
> 
> When her dad Kevin (Michael Le Vell) realises she is in danger, he sets about taking the law into his own hands — and John hits a truck.


Echo in here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Echo in here


 Post 200




> Echo in here


 Post 201

So I see. :Moonie:  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has promised that there are "dramatic" scenes in store on the soap as her character Rosie Webster faces a new kidnap ordeal.

As first revealed last month, Rosie is to be held captive by twisted John Stape for a second time later this year after he makes a shock return to Weatherfield.

John's (Graeme Hawley) comeback is expected to tie in with his wife Fiz's forthcoming murder trial. Reports have suggested that the killer will attempt to save Fiz from being sent down for his dark crimes.

Flanagan told the Daily Star: "The thing with my character is that she is great fun. But you get to see a different side to her during the John Stape kidnap scenes, because they are very dramatic.

"A vulnerable side comes out. Rosie can be bolshie and in-your-face, but at that point she is stripped bare of everything. Her make-up's gone, her designer clothes - everything. I really enjoyed filming that."

Flanagan continued: "Rosie was so scared during the second time because she now knows that he's killed people. The first time round she didn't know he was a murderer. He was just someone she had a fling with. Now she is even more scared. It's great for me to play."

----------


## parkerman

> Rosie can be bolshie and in-your-face, but at that point she is stripped bare of everything, her designer clothes - everything.


Can't wait for that.  :Cheer:

----------

alan45 (26-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Can't wait for that.


I thought they only asked her to go topless. I presume this will be shown after the watershed then



In the meantime this should keep you going. Its in the Daily Mirror

----------

parkerman (26-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

LIFE does not seem to get any better for Corrie's Fiz Stape even after the death of her murderous husband.


Filming for upcoming episodes of the Weatherfield-based soap seemed to show the red-headed knicker-stitcher still in chains at John Stape's funeral.

Fiz, played by Jennie McAlpine, was banged up after being wrongly accused of the murders of Colin and Joy Fishwick and John's stalker Charlotte.

Hapless John, played by Graeme Hawley, managed to escape cops but returned to the cobbles to clear his wife's name.

But he ends up fatally injured following a car chase that sees him trying to flee a furious Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell) after kidnapping the mechanic's daughter Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) for a second time.

He says he wants to confess all to his former lover Rosie, but ends up dead after crashing into a van.

Despite his injuries he manages to make a desperate death-bed confession explaining that mum-of-one Fiz was not responsible for his trail of destruction.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...s-funeral.html

----------


## parkerman

> In the meantime this should keep you going. Its in the Daily Mirror


I buy the Daily Mirror every day, but, for some reason, my shop didn't have any left today - now I know why!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street bad boy John Stape makes one final trip to the cobbles of Weatherfield... in the back of a hearse.
In upcoming scenes filmed for the popular northern soap, viewers see Fiz (played by Jenny McAlpine) arrive in handcuffs for the funeral of killer John Stape.
Dressed casually in a thick brown jacket, leggings and brown ankle boots, Fiz is given permission to attend her husband's funeral and is escorted to the crematorium by a prison guard.



Joined by her close friend Maria Connor (played by Samia Smith) Fiz says an emotional goodbye to her murderous husband before his body is due to be burnt.


Fellow factory worker Julie Carp (played by Katy Cavanagh) also attends the funeral service to give moral support to her friend and sports an Amy Winehouse style beehive.
John Stape wreaked havoc on the cobbles of Coronation Street after a fraud scam turned into a murder investigation leaving three people dead in his wake and Fiz imprisoned.





After being hospitalized his wife Fiz is jailed for the crimes John has committed even though she did not know the full extent of his actions at the time.
A scruffy and dishevelled John later returns to the street and as he struggles to come to terms with what he has done and loses his grip on reality, he will decide kidnapping Rosie Webster is the best course of action. 
Rosie’s father Kevin heads out after his daughter, played by Helen Flanagan, and the men will be involved in a high speed car chase.



After John (Graeme Hawley) loses control of the vehicle he is involved in a fatal smash which leaves him fighting for his life and on his deathbed.
While he makes it to hospital he confesses to all of his crimes and Fiz, who is currently in prison, is let off the hook and allowed to return home with her baby Hope.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1Z6eRyrOv

----------

Glen1 (27-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Coronation Street, Jean Fergusson will be back for a brief appearance as Charlotte Hoyle's mother Dorothy towards the end of this month as she attends Fiz's murder trial.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jennie McAlpine has praised John Stape's forthcoming return to the soap, describing the twist as "great" and admitting that her character Fiz still has feelings for her killer husband.

Fiz stands trial for her partner's dark crimes later this month, but John (Graeme Hawley) will soon make a surprise return to Weatherfield in a bid to save her from a prison sentence.

Reports have revealed that John will kidnap Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) again and start coaching her to put forward his version of events at the trial, hoping his plan will allow him to clear Fiz's name without being brought to justice himself.

McAlpine told All About Soap: "I just can't believe John's really doing that! That's what's great about Corrie - the audience will know he's there, but Fiz won't and everyone will be wondering if he'll be able to save her. I hope he will.

"Her hopes are fading every day. There are these 12 people who are going to decide her future based on what they've been told, and she can tell it doesn't look good."

In a further twist, John will be involved in a terrible car accident in the trial episodes - leading to more heartache for Fiz.

McAlpine added: "When Fiz thinks he's going to die and realises he came back for her, I think there might be a bit of love still there. I know she's stupid, but it's a love for what could have been."

Coronation Street launches Fiz's trial episodes on Monday, October 24 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has revealed that viewers will see a "remorseful" side to his character John Stape when he makes his Weatherfield comeback.

John's dramatic return episodes air next week, showing him descend on Weatherfield in time for his wife Fiz's trial and cause fresh chaos.

Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) has recently been wrongly accused of three murders after being caught up in her husband's dark crimes. However, John is determined to make sure that she does not face a jail sentence.

Hawley told Digital Spy of John's return: "He's in a very determined and single-minded state of mind. He knows exactly what he's got to do, which is get Fiz out of jail. John is absolutely determined that, one way or another, he'll make that happen."

"He's completely remorseful for what he's done," he continued. "He never imagined in his wildest dreams that Fiz would be arrested for the murders, and now he feels absolutely terrible about it. He's determined to put it right for her, one way or another."

Hawley added that he believes Fiz still loves John despite the ordeal he has put her through.

"That's the thing about love, I suppose - it's not something that you can really switch off," he explained. "I think in some ways, Fiz absolutely hates John and she hates the things that he's done. She also absolutely hates him for the position that he's put her in. 

"But at the same time, he is the love of her life and she can't change that. It's impossible for Fiz to switch that off."

As revealed earlier this year, John's return sees him kidnap Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) for a second time - coaching her to testify on his behalf at the trial. However, things go wrong when he is involved in a car crash and has to be rushed to hospital.

Coronation Street airs Fiz's trial episodes all next week on ITV1.

----------


## sarah c

and after John confesses - on his deathbed - so probably not under caution but that doesnt matter in Soapland - Fiz will be vindicated and cleared of the murders - hooray!!

will we then conveniently forget about the fraud, for which she is actually serving her current sentance?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has revealed that he would like to land a Hollyoaks role in order to bag a full set of UK soap appearances.

The actor, who is best known for his role as Weatherfield's John Stape, previously played police officer Martin Crowe on Emmerdale and has also had parts in EastEnders and Doctors.

Hawley told PA: "It would be quite good to get the whole set. I was in EastEnders when I was nine years old, and I rode a bike across the Square and stood in a telephone box.

"So I have, technically speaking, done Coronation Street, Emmerdale and EastEnders. And I've been in Doctors, so it's just Hollyoaks and it's in the bag!"

John Stape is back on screen in Coronation Street next week as he returns to Weatherfield in time for his wife Fiz's murder trial.

The hapless villain is determined to make sure that Fiz (Jennie McAlpine) is not sentenced for his crimes and ends up kidnapping Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) to testify in court on his behalf.

Coronation Street airs Fiz's trial episodes all next week on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has praised the decision to involve Rosie Webster in his character John Stape's next storyline twist.

John takes centre stage again in next week's episodes as he is back in Weatherfield in time for his wife Fiz's (Jennie McAlpine) murder trial. As revealed earlier in the year, he soon holds Rosie captive for a second time and starts coaching her to testify on his behalf in court.

Speaking to Digital Spy about John's desperate plan, Hawley laughed: "She must be the most stable, sensitive and intelligent person that he knows!

"No, I think the real reason is that it's a full circle thing for John. Everything started with Rosie for John, and he feels like he needs her to find some redemption."

Discussing Rosie's attitude towards John, he continued: "It's definitely a scary experience for Rosie, but she can't help herself when it comes to having a dig. With Rosie, there'll always be the odd jibe in there - especially when it comes to John Stape!"

Hawley added that he enjoyed the opportunity to film more scenes with Helen Flanagan, who plays Rosie.

"Most of our scenes were filmed over a couple of days, so we had a full two days together and it was really lovely. It'd been ages since we'd done any big stuff together before that," he explained.

"I really enjoy working with Helen. I've worked with her in these big chunks since she was a teenager, and it's been nice to see her develop as an actress."

Coronation Street airs Fiz's trial episodes all next week on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street revisits the John Stape storyline next week as the hapless villain's return leads to huge drama in Weatherfield.

Having discovered that his wife Fiz is about to stand trial for crimes that he committed, John is determined to help her and is soon back to his old tricks as he holds Rosie Webster captive for a second time, coaching her to testify on his behalf in court.

Unfortunately for John, things start to go horribly wrong when Kevin discovers what he's up to and a dramatic car chase leads to the killer being seriously injured. With his life hanging in the balance, will John get his chance to redeem himself?

Here, Graeme Hawley - who plays John - chats to Digital Spy about his return.

Have you enjoyed being back at Coronation Street for this return stint?
"Yeah, it's been lovely to be quite honest! In the nicest possible way, it's felt like I've never been away, really. I had three months away from the show, but within about five minutes of being back, I was straight back into the routine. I obviously know the working environment and the people really well, so it's been really nice to fit back into that for a short period of time."

When you filmed John's rooftop fall and subsequent disappearance earlier in the year, did you always know that he'd be back?
"I did - it was something that we'd always talked about, that this new part of the story could happen next. So I always knew that there was a bit more to do. But I didn't always know when it was going to happen - when I was first told, it was quite open-ended, so it could have been in three months, or it could have been in six months, depending on what the plans were."

John returns just in time for Fiz's trial, so does that mean he has good intentions as he makes his comeback?
"He does! Well, John always has good intentions, it's just that they always seem to go drastically wrong! I'm sure this time will be no differentâ¦"

Of all the people who John could choose to bring into his plans, why does he pick Rosie Webster?
"She must be the most stable, sensitive and intelligent person that he knows! (Laughs) No, I think the real reason is that it's a full circle thing for John. Everything started with Rosie for John, and he feels like he needs her to find some redemption."

What is John's mental state when he returns? Is he quite lucid or will we see him appear quite unstable again?
"He's pretty much off the scale now, I would say. After everything that's happened, you'll see that John is very affected by it. But he's also in a very determined and single-minded state of mind. He knows exactly what he's got to do, which is get Fiz out of jail. John is absolutely determined that, one way or another, he'll make that happen."

Does Rosie show her feisty side while she's being held captive by John, or is she too scared for that?
"It's definitely a scary experience for Rosie, but she can't help herself when it comes to having a dig! With Rosie, there'll always be the odd jibe in there - especially when it comes to John Stape!"

It's been a long time since you've filmed any big scenes with Helen Flanagan, so was it nice to work with her again?
"Yes, it was lovely, actually - really nice. Most of our scenes were filmed over a couple of days, so we had a full two days together and it was really lovely. It'd been ages since we'd done any big stuff together before that. I really enjoy working with Helen. I've worked with her in these big chunks since she was a teenager, and it's been nice to see her develop as an actress."

John's whereabouts have been a bit of a mystery, so do we find out where he's been?
"Yes, you do find out where he's been. It's not in any great detail, but you do find out. And it's not where people think he's been, either! He didn't know that Fiz was in jail - he's only found that out fairly recently and that's the reason why it's taken him so long to get into gear over this."

John is also involved in a car accident in these episodes, isn't he?
"Yes, there's a car chase involving John and Kevin, which was an opportunity for myself and Michael Le Vell to pretend that we were in The Sweeney! It was fun to do it - we had stunt doubles, lots of extra equipment and cameras to make it all look great, and it's quite a big part of the story. They should be really exciting scenes to watch as it was great fun to film."

Was it nice to catch up with Jennie McAlpine, who plays Fiz?
"It's always great to work with Jennie as she's brilliant. But because we are very good friends, it's not like I haven't seen her for the past few months. I've seen plenty of her, but it's fantastic to work with her again and we have some lovely scenes together coming up."

Has Fiz's love for John disappeared now?
"No, I don't think it has, really. That's the thing about love, I suppose - it's not something that you can really switch off. I think in some ways, Fiz absolutely hates John and she hates the things that he's done. She also absolutely hates him for the position that he's put her in. But at the same time, he is the love of her life and she can't change that. It's impossible for Fiz to switch that off."

Is John remorseful for what he's put Fiz through over the past few months?
"Absolutely - he's completely remorseful for what he's done. He never imagined in his wildest dreams that Fiz would be arrested for the murders, and now he feels absolutely terrible about it. He's determined to put it right for her, one way or anotherâ¦"

Coronation Street actor Graeme Hawley recently had a chat with Digital Spy about his character John Stape's dramatic return to the cobbles.

For all the gossip on what John will be getting up to this time around, head over to our main interview with Graeme if you haven't already.

Here, though, Graeme discusses his time away from Coronation Street, his future plans and how he's found the experience of playing John.

As Graeme, what have you been getting up to over the past few months?
"Well, my wife gave birth to our second child about a week after I finished filming at Coronation Street, so I've been spending a lot of time at home with the family, which has been wonderful. The previous couple of years had been pretty crazy, so it was really nice to spend a couple of months at home with my children and my wife.

"I've also done some bits and bobs of work as well. I DJ as well, so I've been doing a lot of that in the past couple of months. But everything that I've been doing work-wise have been things that have allowed me to spend a lot of time at home, rather than going away somewhere."

During your time away, did you have lots of fans asking you whether John was coming back?
"Yeah I did, but what's interesting is that nobody really said, 'Is he coming back?' Instead people were saying, 'When's he coming back?!' There's been this assumption that he would return at some point, and it's quite interesting that everybody saw it in that way. It's all been really positive and I've had some amazing feedback over the storyline and how it all came to a head. It's been lovely to have that feedback."

Have you enjoyed the chance to play such a unique character?
"It's been wonderful. Television-wise, it's certainly been the best job that I've ever had. And it's certainly the most interesting job that I've ever had. It's been brilliant to play a character like John Stape. I've said on many occasions that I'm always more interested in playing a complex, flawed character like that, compared to what I would be if I was playing a goody two-shoes. 

"It's great to explore the layers of somebody who can't help but mess up. And to do that on one of the best shows in this country has been a wonderful honour. I'm very proud to have had the opportunity to do that."

Was the comedy aspect to John's storyline introduced by the writers, or was that your choice in the performance?
"I think it was very much a double thing - it was from both sides, really. I think from the very early days, the writers started putting in that comic edge to him, and that certainly was something that I was interested in doing as an actor. I took that and ran it with it, really. I think the writers also latched on to my sense of humour and what I was good at quite early on. That happens with the show quite often - when the writers learn what your skills are and what you're best at, it starts to work together as a joint thing."

What's next for you? Would you like to do more TV or concentrate on theatre for a bit?
"In an ideal world, I'd love to do a bit of both - and other things besides. I'm quite keen to get back on the stage again, as I did a lot of theatre before Corrie. But I'd also really like to get involved in another TV show as well, and perhaps do a bit more comedy and explore that side of things. On top of that, I write - so I'll concentrate on that for a little while as well, and carry on with the DJ-ing. There's a lot going on so in an ideal world, I'll be doing all of these things and more!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Graeme Hawley has revealed he is keeping the bushy beard he grew for playing John Stape as a fugitive.
The 37-year-old actor is bowing out of the soap next week after returning to save Fiz from jail. But Graeme has revealed his wife has taken a fancy to his new dishevelled look.
He said: "It is John's beard. But John is very kindly going to let Graeme keep it I think.
"My wife quite likes it and I quite like it as well.
"I'm going to have to tidy it down a little bit - I'm a little bit wild man of Borneo at the moment. I'm going to trim it down a bit and hopefully get a bit more George Clooney with it, and keep it for a while."
He added: "Until my agent phones me up and says 'Get rid of that beard. No body wants to give you a job'!"
Graeme admits he will be sad to say goodbye to Corrie, but will keep in touch with all the friends he has made, and is looking forward to moving on.
He said: "It's the same with anything in life, it's much better to leave the party while it's all good fun and great, than be the last one to go when it's all over. So I'm much happier to go now while things are great and the story's gone so well."
:: Graeme Hawley will be back on screen as John Stape in Coronation Street on ITV1 from Monday, October 24.

PA


*Suits him*

----------

